# Stormy's foaling thread



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok, I thought I would start a thread for my mare, Stormy. She was bred Sept 17 and 18th 2010. So, she is due about anyday now. We have started to stall her at night, and bought a security camera so I could "spy" on her at night. But, wow that really makes you loose sleep! I am up every 30 minutes staring at it. I took recommendations of those on here and tested for Ph in the milk. It was High in the 8's. She is getting more of a sack than she had before. This will be her 3rd foal (not with me, my first with her.) I am new, and have been reading so much, so If anyone can help or wants to let me know if I am doing anything wrong or what to do that would be great! Thank you all!

Kara

Little Bitty Britches Miniature Horse Farm

www.LittleBittyBritches.com


----------



## lucky lodge

great web site and lovely horses. do you have any recent photos of stormy we all love photos on here


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

this afternoon---- Sorry about it being upside down




this afternoon, after i saw this picture, i cleaned her udder out and in between




This picture is of Stormy about a month ago

Let me know any others you need to see how close she is


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

lucky lodge said:


> great web site and lovely horses. do you have any recent photos of stormy we all love photos on here


Thank you! I love them to pieces, we just started showing this year, and hope to continue


----------



## lucky lodge

there good fun the minis and if thay tread on your foot it dont hurt as much LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Yes I'd say it won't be long! You're doing the right thing by testing her milk and watching. Best of luck to you and do keep us posted.


----------



## Eagle

Hello and welcome from Italy. You have come to the right place but look out bc we can get a bit



when we are waiting on mares to foal.

I love you web site, is Frodo the father to be? He is adorable. I read that you have just lost a foal



I am so very sorry, this year has been tough on many of us.

Looks like Storm has a little way to go yet so we sit and wait





Kara you really need to convince hubby to let you put her on Marestare, it really is worth every penny as there are many of us here in Europe and Australia that can help you out on the night shift. Sleep is a pleasure that you don't get often if you are waiting on a mini to foal.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hi 



 from Wales UK..another foaling to follow 



 :yeah ..great website and the ponies are gorgeous..the cctv is a great idea but yes you cant help but wake n watch to see if everything is ok..i had mine on all through the night in my bedroom for the last 3 months before my mare foaled 



 I would wake automatically every couple of hours to check her..i was so tired sometimes id sleep through and wake up in a panic thinking she might have foaled!!..I loved every minute though 



 ..so sorry to hear you lost a foal..Looking forward to following this thread and all the progress with your pretty mare and her new baby when it finally arrives..all the very best Linda


----------



## lucky lodge

How do yous get the udder pictures i tryed and that just come out a blur


----------



## cassie

Kara how are you going with getting her on marestare?? she is lovely and we would love to help watch her so you can get some sleep!!!

does she usually bag up much before foaling??

she looks like she has a similar udder to my mare Suzie you know we will be requesting many frequent photos!!

Welcome!! from NSW australia!!


----------



## Wings

Woohoo! More mares to watch



I love it!



lucky lodge said:


> How do yous get the udder pictures i tryed and that just come out a blur


I don't know about everyone else but I use the flash and hope for the best!


----------



## Lindi-loo

same here flash on click and fingers crossed..takes a few practice pics but eventually you get a good one


----------



## jessj

Hi Kara and Welcome!!! So exciting to have another foaling thread to watch!!! I do my udder pics with my cell phone! It is smaller so it is easier to navigate under there!! I just have to do them outside in the sunlight! Going to check out your website now!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thank you all for being so kind.

Eagle -Yes, Frodo is the father to be. We lost that foal, and tha's what prompted me to get the camera for my room. We don't know for sure, but drove the dead foal and placenta to the state university to have a necropsy done. Still waiting for final results. That is why I am even more of a nervous wreck that something will be or go wrong with Stormy or her foal. I am trying not to worry, but the fear is there.

Lucky Lodge- I have to use my phone to get udder pictures, because my camera's shutter takes too long, so it blurs.

Haven't made alot of progress on hubby for marestare, but I am going to look and see if there is a way I can get it on the website....?

I am going to load some pics


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

this morning




Is it just me or is she going the wrong way????


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

side by sides


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I just took a picture of stormy from the side to compare from last month. What do you think?




Month ago




Few minutes ago


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Kara and welcome to LB. from Wales, UK.





I would think your sweet Stormy has a little while to go yet before she foals. But that doesn't mean you can stop watching her 24/7. LOL!! Have her previous owners giving you any info on her previous foalings coz that MIGHT give you an idea of her last minute signs?

I'm so sorry that you lost your little foal, hope you will manage to find out what happened. But to hopefully prevent any of the normal reasons why some foals dont make it (like getting out the sack etc) you really have to sit in front of your camera all the time, and only grab a few hours sleep when someone else is there to watch for you - do you perhaps have a friend who could pop in for a few daytime hours to watch while you sleep?

As has been said - the other alternative is Marestare, then you will have eyes from all corners of the World watching for you while you sleep! LOL!!

Keep posting the pictures, coz we all love pics, but anyway we may be able to help tell you when we think she is getting really near.


----------



## MeganH

Welcome from NC





Love having another mare to watch! Good luck with getting your Stormy on marestare so you can have a lot of extra eyes!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Stormy's milk ph was at 7.8, so still high, still clear milk, and small udder. She was rubbing her butt alot lastnight, and I think her belly is looking a little bigger, and lower set. Hopefully I will see some good changes with pictures in the morning! In the meantime up every few hours to check camera.


----------



## cassie

Hi Kara!

what works with my mare is I scratch her on the bum, the tail lifts and snap, I have a pick!! cos otherwise Suzie does a similar thing and tightens up when you lift the tail, especially if she sees the camera lol






do you know her due date??

she looks to be at a similar point to Suzie, though Suzie's bag is a little fuller then that now... but that might be the same with your Stormy!

please convince hubby to set up Marestare!! its well wortth it believe me!


----------



## Lindi-loo

They really do like to keep us guessing these pregnant mares..all part of the fun


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I am getting worried, because of the foal I just lost a week ago, and now Stormy not developing much of an udder. i think there may be fescue in all our pastures, and i am just sick thinking and worrying about it.












I am awaiting a call from the vet about the necropsy findings from the other foal that we lost. But Stormy was bred sept 17 & 18th last year, which makes her 336 days today. I have pictures of her udder this morning, not alot of change is happening




yesterday




this morning




yesterday




This morning.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I am working on getting stormy up on MareStare! I will post the link when it's ready


----------



## cassie

Kara suzie Is taking ages to bag up aswell I immediatly thought fescue n it's still a possibility but im trying not to worry it definitely helps having you mare on marestare glad that you might be getting it



can't wait to start watching her!!


----------



## AnnaC

I know it is easy for us to say, but please dont worry Kara. Fescue grasses are everywhere, but it is only the one type that can cause trouble for pregnant mares and it is highly unlikely that you just happen to have this type amoungst the grasses in your pasture. Stormy is progressing slowly and quite correctly towards having her baby and judging by most mares this year, she could easily take up to another 4 weeks to pop out her offspring. So stop counting dates - they actually mean little and do nothing but cause us worry and frustration!! She will have her baby when she is good and ready!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

thank you all, I am trying not to worry. Anyone know of a way to hook the camera up for marestare. The one I have in my bedroom is hooked to the tv, my hubby says it cant go on the computer, also it is bad quality, as our barn is metal, and interferes with the wireless signal. we are going to go to the store in a bit and see if there is any other option. We have marestare up and started, just trying to get the right camera hook up


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

When I checked on Stormy this afternoon, it looked like she had stuff leaking from her "hooha." Is that a bad sign or good sign. Also, it feel like her udder is filling from the top.


----------



## Eagle

Metal rooves make for bad quality but as long as we can see her and what she is doing it will be fine. Not everyone has a 5 star hotel like Peanut and Cam. Lol

You can get a dazzle which will send the image from your tv to your pc


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee...very funny...its already getting to look like a 4 star





My barn has a metal roof but still comes in fine most of the time. My camera is wireless...but my house is pretty close to the barn


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Eagle said:


> Metal rooves make for bad quality but as long as we can see her and what she is doing it will be fine. Not everyone has a 5 star hotel like Peanut and Cam. Lol
> 
> You can get a dazzle which will send the image from your tv to your pc


We just got a dazzle today, so we should hopefully be up can running tonight on marestare, as long as me & hubby can figure out the software part.

Anyone have any thoughts about her leaking fluid, not alot?


----------



## Eagle

It could be her mucus plug.


----------



## Eagle

Cam is up yippeee, all we need now is a pregnant mare in the stall. Lol


----------



## cassie

oh I better go find the link!!


----------



## Eagle

And i can watch from my iphone! Yahooo


----------



## cassie

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=littlebittybritches ok here is the link, not working at the moment for me.... but hopefully won't be too long


----------



## cassie

renee why is it working for you but not for me?


----------



## Eagle

Ok so why when I click on Little Bitty's apple am I getting Little Crowns cam come up?

Heather helpppppp


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I dont have it up and running just yet, but should by this evening. the link they gave me was *http:///www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=littlebittybritches*

But it is not working for me yet.


----------



## Reble

This is what comes up for me... with that link.

The alias "littlebittybritches" was not found in the system.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Reble said:


> This is what comes up for me... with that link.
> 
> The alias "littlebittybritches" was not found in the system.


i know i just emailed marestare, hopefully they get back to me very soon. we are all hooked up and ready to go, but not working on marestare for some reason. The quality of streaming is TERRIBLE! Our camera is wireless, and it just doesnt look good with the metal barn. Our barn is about 200 ft away. I have a wired system, but we were hoping to use the wireless.


----------



## cassie

I'm sure it will work out fine Kara, I have a tin roof as well, and my cam is ok... not brilliant, but at least we can watch her for you!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

ok, you just couldnt see anything! My hubby set up the wired one (we didnt want to have 200ft of wire strung through our yard, but guess we'll have to deal with it.) SO, we should be up and running.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=littlebittybritches there is her link, she should be there.


----------



## jessj

Yay!!! I see her! So exciting to have another pretty girl to watch! I hope to get Darla's up tomorrow!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Her little bum-ski reminds me of Suzi!! We will soon find out if she has Suzis sleeping habits too!!


----------



## Eagle

Morning all




It is 8.45am here in Italy and the cam is not streaming for me, does anyone know why or should I call?


----------



## cassie

not streaming for me either Renee, hmmm

can't wait to see our pretty girl!!

us Aunties love you Stormy!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

ok, So sorry about the streaming last night. My computer hibernated, and I didnt realize it, because it's downstairs and i have different live feed in my bedroom. So, i was watching it, and didnt realize it went out online. My hubby said he fixed it so, hopefully it wont happen again.


----------



## LittleRibbie

great camera set up, you can see her clear as day!! Shes another one that looky extra comfy while sleeping


----------



## MeganH

Working for me and the video is super clear! Happy to be watching for you!


----------



## AnnaC

Lovely and clear for me too - glad to be watching for you.





Coz I'm the lazy one and prefer not to search back through pages of post (sorry!), could you please repeat a little of your info about Stormy and who she's in foal to etc. Many thanks!


----------



## Eagle

O.k I have just got home from a great bbq at my dad's house.

I sent a text message last night to the first number but I guess you can't get messages on that number. Is there a number we can text or should we just call?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Eagle said:


> O.k I have just got home from a great bbq at my dad's house.
> 
> I sent a text message last night to the first number but I guess you can't get messages on that number. Is there a number we can text or should we just call?


that number is fine, and it does take texts. We just got new phones (crazy, right?) and apparently the text ringer tone was off! I didnt know it was different than the call tone. So, I looked at it and had like 20 missed messages. So, it is up and ready now. Sorry again


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

AnnaC said:


> Lovely and clear for me too - glad to be watching for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coz I'm the lazy one and prefer not to search back through pages of post (sorry!), could you please repeat a little of your info about Stormy and who she's in foal to etc. Many thanks!


Stormy will be 340 days on 8/23 (this tuesday) She is in foal to "frodo". 



this is his picture. This will be Stormy's 3rd foal (1st with us). She is a 32 inch almost 7 year old mare, let me know if you want more info!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok, Stormy is out of her stall in the pasture, we will be puttin her back in in a few hours.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Dad is really handsome 



 have a fab clear picture here 



 well done to your hubby for getting it all sorted


----------



## cassie

I'll keep an eye out during work hours for you



how Is she looking tonight?


----------



## jessj

O..dad is VERY HANDSOME!! Have you run their colors thru the color calculator to see the possiblities?? I ran D's and LOVED the possiblities that it gave me!!


----------



## cassie

how tall is Frodo? he is the CUTEST! he looks like you could cuddle him all day!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> how tall is Frodo? he is the CUTEST! he looks like you could cuddle him all day!!


He is 26.5 inches (little guy). Very nice and well behaved, especially for a stallion.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

jessj said:


> O..dad is VERY HANDSOME!! Have you run their colors thru the color calculator to see the possiblities?? I ran D's and LOVED the possiblities that it gave me!!


i did awhile back, very good chance of a pinto. I am hoping for lots of color!!! But, no matter what it looks like, I just want it to be alive and healthy (same with mom). Of course i would LOVE a little tri color loud colored filly! But, I guess i will take whatever God intends me to have.


----------



## cassie

wow Kara he is TINY!!! how cute!! foal will be gorgeous no matter the markings mum n dad are both stunning!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> I'll keep an eye out during work hours for you
> 
> 
> 
> how Is she looking tonight?


Thank you!

here are my observations for this evening before bed. Her udders felt a little fuller, when i tested the milk it looked like it dropped to 6.8, and it was sticky on my hands afterwards, which all the other nights it just dried, and couldn't tell. Her "hooha" looks more elongated, and open a little on the bottom. yesterday afternoon she has a small amount of leaking out of her "hooha" maybe her mucous plug??? Maybe we will get to meet her little baby soon?


----------



## cassie

OMG!!!!!! Stormy and Darla are showing the same signs!! AHHH I'm glued to my computer screen!!


----------



## jessj

cassie said:


> OMG!!!!!! Stormy and Darla are showing the same signs!! AHHH I'm glued to my computer screen!!


If they go at the same time I call dibs on the filly fairy!!!


----------



## cassie

haha jess!!!!



uh oh Kara, you better hope one foals after the other lol

at least your both in america!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

jessj said:


> If they go at the same time I call dibs on the filly fairy!!!






ok ok,



you know we aren't too far from each other, I think she can make it in an hour or two. You can have her first, and send her on up to ohio


----------



## jessj

LittleBittyBritches said:


> ok ok,
> 
> 
> 
> you know we aren't too far from each other, I think she can make it in an hour or two. You can have her first, and send her on up to ohio



Deal!! I'll even request that we both get tricolor fillies!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

jessj said:


> Deal!! I'll even request that we both get tricolor fillies!


Sounds good to me!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> *WAIT........!! NO DEAL!!!!*
> 
> The DEAL is one filly per day or ONE Farm a day!!!
> 
> You may be close in distance, but we can't wear the filly fairy out -- as she has a LOT of around the world flying to do!!
> 
> So, you two need to decide which one goes first and the other one just has to wait until the next day!
> 
> THAT's THE DEAL !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok ok, here how's this......Darla foals before midnight, and Stormy foals after midnight????


----------



## jessj

You took the works right out of my mouth...i was gonna say 11:59pm /12:01am!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

jessj said:


> You took the works right out of my mouth...i was gonna say 11:59pm /12:01am!


----------



## cassie

haha watch out she will get cranky and you'll both get colts



LOL just kidding LOL


----------



## jessj

ok ladies!!! We will have no more talk of "berries"..... you will jinx us all!! Also i think we should stop using the [email protected] word on both threads!


----------



## cassie

haha ok ok lol


----------



## Lindi-loo

not another girl laying down



they all look like theyr in labour when i see them down..My girl never lays down..her legs actually started to wobble when she was in active labour so dont think she had a choice to go down im sure she would have had her baby standing up if she could have..Stormy doesnt look uncomfortable though just resting


----------



## AnnaC

Stormy looking comfortable and resting quietly at the moment. Kara can you remove her feed bowl once she has finished with it - it would give her more room to lay down (ever hopeful that she will be kind enough to be in the middle of her stable when she chooses to foal!) Or do you use the bowl for putting her hay in?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

AnnaC said:


> Stormy looking comfortable and resting quietly at the moment. Kara can you remove her feed bowl once she has finished with it - it would give her more room to lay down (ever hopeful that she will be kind enough to be in the middle of her stable when she chooses to foal!) Or do you use the bowl for putting her hay in?


Yes, I will do that this evening. We usually put a little alfalfa hay in there, and her timothy/orchard grass hay is in the rack in the top corner, which is where she spent alot of her night! (i almost thought i had a pig in there!)


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Well, our camera is down, thanks to one of my crazy dogs. He chewed through the wire, so sometimes it works and sometimes not now, so i will have to run to the store tonight to get another wire. But, stormy is out in the pasture now anyways.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Hubby fixed the hookup so the Stormy is in and to bed. She was "winking" at me, and did it this afternoon too, not after peeing. she still has a little leaking from her "hooha." I am really worrying about fescue at this point. She is 340 days tommorrow, and not much milk, but showing other signs. her milk is a clear with yellow tint. i will post a pic, it just seems like it should be much fuller than this at this stage.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Here is an udder shot from the rear and the bottom from this evening.



Here is a picture of her vulva this evening


----------



## cassie

hmm, have you bred this mare before Kara? I can't remember lol sorry, or is she a maiden just wondering if it is a normal thing for her to bag up before foaling or after... and remember its been a strange year for foalings... have you seen any fescue on your property? has she relaxed much behind compared to normal?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> hmm, have you bred this mare before Kara? I can't remember lol sorry, or is she a maiden just wondering if it is a normal thing for her to bag up before foaling or after... and remember its been a strange year for foalings... have you seen any fescue on your property? has she relaxed much behind compared to normal?


She has had 2 foals before, but not with me. This is my first. I spoke with the vet and she said that most of the fescue poisonings they dont get any milk at all. But I think we do have fescue in the back pasture, We fenced it off a few days ago when we found out about it, but she was on it before that.


----------



## cassie

has her udder changed compared to normal? can you get milk from her?? its scary stuff isn't it



we can't wait till our foals are on the ground!!





oh n can you feel the foal moving?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> has her udder changed compared to normal? can you get milk from her?? its scary stuff isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait till our foals are on the ground!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh n can you feel the foal moving?


Yes, her udder is bigger than it normally is, but not by much. I can get some milk that is clear, and today it was clear with a slight yellow tint. Very scary! That's why I called the vet, but she said to just watch her. I have seen/felt the foal moving yesterday and before, didnt see it move much today.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I did call the vet about it a couple days ago. She said that there was not much she could do that i would have to wait and see that maybe she is a late gestation. She said she didnt want to cause any problems or added stress by poking and prodding her.


----------



## cassie

hmmm, maybe try and get the grass tested... or checked lol what Diane is saying is good advice!





hope everything works out



like Diane says their udder can change in a day!


----------



## AnnaC

Please try not to worry Kara - remember that our animals can pick up on our anxieties, which in turn can make them feel stressed. I think I have said before that there are lots of fescue grasses in a pasture, but there is only one that causes a problem and it is highly unlikely that that particular one is amongst your grass.





Your vet is quite right in that, unless little Stormy actually shows signs of something being wrong, then it is best not to be poking and prodding her around. So try to relax and just let Stormy take her own time to get this special baby cooked and delivered.

As has been said, most mares this year seem to have tossed their due dates out of the window - and I'm not talking about the humans who have made mistakes with the dates! Stormy is progressing steadily at her own rate and, before very long you will have a beautiful bouncing baby to love!


----------



## cassie

couldn't agree more with Anna!!!!



Kara i'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

AnnaC said:


> Please try not to worry Kara - remember that our animals can pick up on our anxieties, which in turn can make them feel stressed. I think I have said before that there are lots of fescue grasses in a pasture, but there is only one that causes a problem and it is highly unlikely that that particular one is amongst your grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your vet is quite right in that, unless little Stormy actually shows signs of something being wrong, then it is best not to be poking and prodding her around. So try to relax and just let Stormy take her own time to get this special baby cooked and delivered.
> 
> As has been said, most mares this year seem to have tossed their due dates out of the window - and I'm not talking about the humans who have made mistakes with the dates! Stormy is progressing steadily at her own rate and, before very long you will have a beautiful bouncing baby to love!


thank you so much Anna. I want to do the best i can, but dont want to make things worse. I am out to check her, maybe she has a huge udder this morning.I have tried not to be worried or concerned around her, and ave that for my poor husand who hears my crazy concerns all the time!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I wanted to see if anyone noticed that Stormy didn't lay down as much last night as she usually does... At least each time i got up to check her, she was standing. Just seeing what anyone else thought.


----------



## AnnaC

It maybe the way the foal was lying that made her feel uncomfortable to be laying down so much. One of the ways you can 'help' her is to make sure she has a really deep bed so that when she lays down, her tummy sort of 'sinks' into the bed without 'finding' a hard floor!

Use a little imagination here please - a mare with a huge tummy goes to lay down on a bed less than really deep. She tries to lay flat out, but with her tummy in the way, her head is actually 'downhill' (lower than her big body) which means that her spine is crooked/stretched/at an angle instead of being straight. So she becomes uncomfortable and tries sitting up sternal, which with her big tummy can compromise her lung space. So she gets up and stays standing until her legs need a rest and she tries laying down again!

Here, against probably all the other advice you will be given, we actually deep litter our mares. As all mares are stabled at nights for at least a month before they are due they have plenty of time to build up an immunity to any 'germs' that might be around. We also use straw for bedding so I dont know how it would work for other types of bedding. We start with a large deep bed of straw, pick up all droppings as soon as they are done (all through the night!) and add more straw every day when the mares go out to graze. By the time the mares have been in a couple of weeks we have beds that are around a foot deep and tramped flat. All the wet goes straight through, the top is never wet and there is no smell (so many people have asked why our stables dont smell 'horsey'!) The secret is enough bedding in the first place - in our 15x13 stables we would use probably 12 of the convential straw bales to start with, packing it down hard and building good solid banks up the sides, then we would add another bale to top it off. Daily straw is then added as necessary. None of the beds are 'fluffy' but are kept tramped down so the horses walk on the top and dont sink in. But when the mares lay down the bed does 'give' under their tummies and they can all sleep in comfort!

All our mares spend most of their nights flat out, just getting up when they want to eat their hay, have a drink or to pee or poo, you rarely catch them standing up to snooze - they even stay down asleep while we come and go picking up their droppings, and a lot of them dont even both to get up and watch while we are in the next stable helping someone to deliver their new baby! LOL!!

I know most of my ideas are strange (to put it mildly!) but I do think a lot of mares would be more comfortable if their beds were a lot deeper than is normally considered perfectly acceptable for a horse to live on.





Here ends the epistle! LOL!! Sorry, got carried away again on my soapbox!


----------



## AnnaC

Hey! I managed to find a pic of one of the stables in our barn (home made stables I hasten to add!) Not the best of pics, but you can see what I mean. The wooden side wall is actually 5 foot high and only about half of it is showing above bed level. If YOU stood on the bed you would not sink in, but the weight of a sleeping mare WILL cause the bed to give/sink under her tummy!






When a mare foals we pile straw up against the sheep hurdle doorway to keep out any draughts and cover the lot with rugs to prevent foal legs from getting caught!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thanks Anna, I will get her some more straw in there before bed


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok, Stormy is in her bed, and ready to be watched! My observations for this evening are this. Ph to 7.5, can't feel the foal (which worries me a little, but I know towards the end they dont move as much, so I'll go with that.) Her udders have been hiding from me or something! They are filling from in front at the top (if that makes sense) not where the nipples are, but up more. They are about 2 inches wide, 3 inches long, and 1.5 inches deep (elongated).


I attached a picture, but you can't see them real well, all you see is the nipple part of her udder. (I hope I am making sense.



Also, her nipple part of her udder is obviously not filling evenly. But today, i know for sure she is gaining milk, whereas before i never noticed a huge difference from time to time. also her milk was very sticky when it dried on my hand. So, there you have it, that's my observations.............


----------



## cassie

Yay Kara definite changes!! so exciting!! Suzie has done a similar thing, one udder is sometimes bigger then the other... how is she looking behind? very soft ?

when is she due again? sorry keep forgetting



lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Kind of soft.. I really don't know what to look for for that


----------



## jessj

When she takes a step or when you tap her booty does it shake like jello? D is really soft lower, but not around her tail head. Of course she has been very wll blessed in the booty department, so it may not get as soft and her tailhead may not go as prominent.



How is stormy in the booty dept?


----------



## cassie

If you feel around the tail head it should feel really mushy like jelly should wobble lol not describing it really well sorry n has she relaxed in the hooha?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She isn't like jello no, she's got a big booty tho.


----------



## cassie

hmmm can we get some new photos of tummy... hooha and udder tomorrow? if its not asking to much hehe

Stormy is playing headless horse atm LOL silly girl! holding her tail up very high as she WADDLES!!


----------



## cassie

also moving round a fair bit...


----------



## Eagle

Are we sure that Stormy has a head bc I haven't seen it yet





Anna maybe a deep straw bed is a British thing?? I have shavings under my straw as it is what I use when they are not foaling but I get the really big bales of straw delivered for the due mares and I put a whole bale per stable.





2.40am and Stormy is STILL munching


----------



## cassie

Renee J is that one of your mares and foal?! it is GORGEOUS!!!



I love that picture!!!

I haven't seen Stormy down at all tonight!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie that is Kim with Dipinto my yearling that greyed out, wasn't he gorgeous when he was sorrel? Kim had a filly this year but I had sold her pregnant. This is her: she is tiny and chunky like Dad


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww thats a really pretty foal 



 ..just to add my oppinion for what its worth 



 My mare didnt show any symptoms of a relaxed behind and yes i was watching her very closely as you know..she did have a very large udder which started to fill 3 months before delivery (thats not in the book!!)..just goes to show they are all so different and theyr just signs to look out for not anything to worry about about if your mare doesnt follow the rule book..its a time to enjoy not to worry 



 ..all will be fine im sure and really it isnt worth stressing and upsetting yourself over because its a waiting game none of us can do anything about..enjoy it while it lasts you will soon be missing all the excitment once baby is here


----------



## Eagle

Finally stormy has a head






and what a cute one too.

Worrying is totally normal and we all do it, just don't get carried away. This year the mares are carrying longer so Stormy is just being fashionable.





Chin up


----------



## cassie

naw Renee! they are adorable!!



it won't be long Kara and you will have a gorgeous little foal!!


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> naw Renee! they are adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> it won't be long Kara and you will have a gorgeous little foal!!



Seriously snuggly looking foals!


----------



## AnnaC

Aww Renee the pictures are brilliant.





And I'm sure everyone will agree that there is nothing nicer than seeing a mare and new baby all snuggled down is a lovely deep bed of clean straw.





Straw used to be a very British thing, but slowly things have changed regarding bedding for 'working' horses. Folk say the horses eat their bedding if it is straw, but I wonder if in the first place these folk have restricted the fibre intake of their animals and therefore caused them to look 'elsewhere' for a supply? As I'm an oldfashioned person in my dotage, I still use straw and wouldn't change for the world. LOL!!

Stormy wandering around, having an itch, looking a little uncomfortable at times. But DONT PANIC Kara, just relax and enjoy the 'journey' - she's doing fine.


----------



## MeganH

Aww Renee what a sweet foal.





Stormy is wandering around, now only the side of her belly is on camera. And looks like shes left a bunch of poop for us to look at. lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> hmmm can we get some new photos of tummy... hooha and udder tomorrow? if its not asking to much hehe
> 
> Stormy is playing headless horse atm LOL silly girl! holding her tail up very high as she WADDLES!!





here is her side shot




here is her udder from the bottom




and her udder from the back




and her vulva, which is still leaking a little you can see in the pic

These are all from this morning


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

MeganH said:


> Aww Renee what a sweet foal.


Very cute foals!


----------



## jessj

Does she tighten her vulva when you lift her tail??


----------



## AnnaC

Although her tummy size is looking good, judging from the pics of her udder, I think you have a way to go yet. I would say that she is unlikely to foal and then suddenly develop a milk supply from an udder in its present state, it needs to look a bit more filled yet! But things are moving in the right direction.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

jessj said:


> Does she tighten her vulva when you lift her tail??


I think sometimes


----------



## jessj

To me her vulva looks kind of tight in the pic...i know that darla tends to tighten hers up when i try to take pics. Was just wondering if she was doing the same.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok, Stormy is in bed and ready to roll. i took a picture of her milk is it clear or not?? looks yellowish to me, but not white. Ph is back up to about 8, has been down to 7.5 for a few days. ????


----------



## cassie

has a yellowish tinge to me... Suzie sometimes tightens up when I try to take pics... so I scratch her heaps she relaxes and lifts the tail then snap I take the pics,

does stormy lift her tail when you give her scratches?? suzie can't tighten it up as much anymore.... when is her due date again? can you feels or see the foal moving much? sorry for the neverending questions LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> has a yellowish tinge to me... Suzie sometimes tightens up when I try to take pics... so I scratch her heaps she relaxes and lifts the tail then snap I take the pics,
> 
> does stormy lift her tail when you give her scratches?? suzie can't tighten it up as much anymore.... when is her due date again? can you feels or see the foal moving much? sorry for the neverending questions LOL


she doesn't really lift her tail for scratching, but she does tighten up a bit. Her due date was yesterday, would have bee 340 days from her last breeding date. i felt/saw the foal move alot last week, but havent the last few days, which makes me a little worried. Maybe I am feeling in the wrong spot, or maybe it's just too crowded in there now.


----------



## cassie

I would say its the later, suzies baby is most active when she is eating breakfast or dinner... maybe try then?


----------



## Eagle

It is much harder to feel the baby moving in the last week or so, don't worry about it. Also her vulva is a good indication after everything else is in place, you need to get her ph to drop before her vulva will be relevant.

Also milk colour is difficult for me to judge as all my mares have different colours when they are about to foal. It will be sticky and sweet is all I look for.

Fingers crossed it will be soon.

3.08 and she is munching


----------



## AnnaC

Cant seem to get Stormy's cam up - dont think it is me coz Suzie's is working fine.

Can you check it please - hope everything is ok?


----------



## Eagle

down for me too


----------



## cassie

uh oh.... will check marestare to see if she has been called...


----------



## Eagle

I sent a msg


----------



## cassie

ahh! still not up.... no one mentioned anything on marestare... it is 6:45 there now, but still she can still do something...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Sorry bad storms here. Internet went out. I got your message eagle. Thank you. I am on my cell phone now. Hopefully internet will be working soon?


----------



## cassie

glad your up, thankyou for the update... praying that you are all ok!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thanks


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for letting us know, as long as you are up and watching her we are happy


----------



## Equuisize

Kara, does Mommy look like she may have poo poo'd in her water bucket?

I see some poo close by on the floor but her water looks dark to me.

Hope your weather is straightening out.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I am getting ready to check it out, and let her out in the pasture for a bit


----------



## AnnaC

Glad all is well Kara - it does make one's heart jump a bit when the cam goes down.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

AnnaC said:


> Glad all is well Kara - it does make one's heart jump a bit when the cam goes down.



I know I'm sorry about that. We were having crazy winds, lightning, thunder, and it knocked our power out for awhile.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Stormy is in the barn, a poked her a little to see if she jiggled, and she did a little, but i dont have much to compare it too, I will check it tomorrow and see. she definatley was jiggly next to the tail, and around her vulva. But not jiggly above the tail, although it seems more sunken in, if that makes sense??


----------



## Eagle

Madam is laying in her poo, bad girl


----------



## cassie

naughty girl Stormy!!!



how is her milk looking kara? when you head out there that is LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Stormy's hanging in the pasture for a bit. I will try to get some pics tonight before bed.


----------



## cassie

Kara, is the cam down?

is the cam down for anyone else?!

how did you go with taking the pics??

BUMP!


----------



## cassie

power apparantly out, hoping all is ok Kara!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> power apparantly out, hoping all is ok Kara!


All is good, and up and running, yah!!!




I am guessing there was a huge accident or tree down on an electric pole, because our power, internet, and cable were all out for about 3- 4 hours or so......

Stormy is all tucked in and ready. i will post pics and updates.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> Kara, is the cam down?
> 
> is the cam down for anyone else?!
> 
> how did you go with taking the pics??
> 
> BUMP!


Ok, Stormy looks like she has sunken in above her tail alot. I tested her milk it was down to 7.2, her udders looked bigger this morning, but not sure this evening. i will post pictures. When we tested her milk though, it just streamed out on one side by itself.


----------



## jessj

sounds promising!!!


----------



## cassie

oh yay very promising Kara!!

can't you are all ok!! stormy being a front halfless horse at the moment LOL can only see the back half



lol


----------



## MeganH




----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Here is a pic of her udder, doesn;t look huge, but in front from the top they are very large, just not down by the nipples, and as I said before when we tested her milk it was down to 7.2, and the one side just streamed out on its own.




I have a pic of vulva 2 days ago




pic of vulva this evening




not sure if there is much difference, as she tends to clench it when I lift her tail. But above her tailhead it seems pretty sunken in.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> oh yay very promising Kara!!
> 
> can't you are all ok!! stormy being a front halfless horse at the moment LOL can only see the back half
> 
> 
> 
> lol


She tends to show off her booty quite a bit! She must be camera shy for her face.





she alsways is eating her hay, and that's when she is "headless" the most


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

yep. Looks like she is not doing her normal routine, anyone else seeing this? I dont want to jump the gun, but typically she eats her hay nonstop for quite a while. the last 45 minutes or so she has been eating hay, then walking over and picking through her bedding, then eating hay? Could she be ready do you think? or is it just a fluke?


----------



## cassie

sorry Kara just went out to check my own furkids stopped back and she was eating hay again... I'ma about to go down to the feedstore but I will be back. and aren't you meant to be asleep!?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> sorry Kara just went out to check my own furkids stopped back and she was eating hay again... I'ma about to go down to the feedstore but I will be back. and aren't you meant to be asleep!?


Yes, but our power & internet put me behind, and /i am just watching a little first. Also, my daughter had her cousin spend the night, so that put things behind too.


----------



## cassie

lol fair enough then, glad the internet is back up! I'm home now, will be sanding my dressing table but will have your girl up so you can get some sleep!


----------



## cassie

stormy has dissapeared... where oh where is Stormy??!


----------



## AnnaC

Still no sign of Stormy - just an empty stable!





Hope everything is ok?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She keeps hiding in the cameras blind spot. I am going to see if hubby will move or adjust the cam for us today....


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I'm having a most enjoyable time watching a cam getting re-aligned!! Most entertaining.





I am presuming hubby is up the ladder/balancing on the cross beams/top beam of the wall, and those are your feet and lower legs in view of the cam, Kara??


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok, Stormy is out in the pasture, and we have her camera off right now. we are trying to get it positioned better to have less "headless horse" and "disappearing horse" time. hopefully we will get a good view so she can't hide from us.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! I'm having a most enjoyable time watching a cam getting re-aligned!! Most entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am presuming hubby is up the ladder/balancing on the cross beams/top beam of the wall, and those are your feet and lower legs in view of the cam, Kara??






:rofl



I bet that was more entertaining than Stormy in her stall! Marestare is great! you never know what you are gonna turn on and see!


----------



## Eagle

Stormy must still be out side having fun


----------



## AnnaC

OK so the cam's not working at all now! Hopefully it is a problem that you can solve?


----------



## lucky lodge

Hi stormys hasnt had bubs yet ...i cant get your cam up either.......


----------



## jessj

I see you guys testing milk! How is our girl doing tonight??


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Crazy day, we went and got a new camera, it was worse, and about 2 hours later we are back to the same camera again. Ugh. We are frustrated, Let's just say it's probably a good thing marestare doesnt have audio!








So, hubby put the large horse feed trough in her stall so she couldn't hide behind it.

Also, to add her ph seems to have increased to 7.8 from 7.2 yesterday (we tested it twice both times.) I was so excited and ready for her to have that little baby, and now discouraged. I hope everything is ok with her and her baby.


----------



## jessj

I'm sorry it's been a rough day. All of this waiting and watching really wears on you doesnt it?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

jessj said:


> I'm sorry it's been a rough day. All of this waiting and watching really wears on you doesnt it?


Yes it does Jess, not to mention all the lack of sleep, I feel like i have a newborn again!!!! At least with people helping on marestare, i can get a little more reszt knowing people are always watching.

By the way, everyone- Stormy's cam is up and running. YAH!


----------



## jessj

I agree that the marestare is awesome! Now if D would just cooperate. She starts showing symptoms of labor every night, then just stops and goes to sleep...such a little tease! I think that i actually got more sleep when i had a newborn! I have been stressing about ph levels too. This is my first time doing the test strips, but i have read on a couple of sites where people had mares who dropped within a few hours or mares that the ph didnt drop below the mid 7's at all!?! I dont know if that puts my mind at ease or makes me worry more!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

jessj said:


> I agree that the marestare is awesome! Now if D would just cooperate. She starts showing symptoms of labor every night, then just stops and goes to sleep...such a little tease! I think that i actually got more sleep when i had a newborn! I have been stressing about ph levels too. This is my first time doing the test strips, but i have read on a couple of sites where people had mares who dropped within a few hours or mares that the ph didnt drop below the mid 7's at all!?! I dont know if that puts my mind at ease or makes me worry more!


I agree with you Jess, Darla is a huge faker!



I think she just sits and laughs at us to see what we will do. The Ph thing is new for me too, and they go down then up then down then up, SO frustrating, you think it gets closer then it shoots back up. i hope your girl goes soon to help her feet feel better


----------



## jessj

Thanks! I hope that Stormy does too! (i do still have dibs on the filly fairy tho). I have got to sleep for a little while! Its later for u than it is for me!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

jessj said:


> I agree that the marestare is awesome! Now if D would just cooperate. She starts showing symptoms of labor every night, then just stops and goes to sleep...such a little tease! I think that i actually got more sleep when i had a newborn! I have been stressing about ph levels too. This is my first time doing the test strips, but i have read on a couple of sites where people had mares who dropped within a few hours or mares that the ph didnt drop below the mid 7's at all!?! I dont know if that puts my mind at ease or makes me worry more!


Hey Jess, I wanted to see where you got your camera too & what kind/brand? It is nice and clear and you can see her whole stall. Mine just is too zoomed in, how you see it now, it is like almost to the roof of the barn way up there, and still you can't see her stall.


----------



## jessj

I got mine at lowes. It is wireless and was only about $90. They have an "add on" one that is about $60. I may eventually get one of those so that i can have one outside too! Mine is actually only about 4 or 4.5 up and on the side of the stall wall! I think the new angle you have is good too...but i havent seen stormy in there yet!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

jessj said:


> I got mine at lowes. It is wireless and was only about $90. They have an "add on" one that is about $60. I may eventually get one of those so that i can have one outside too! Mine is actually only about 4 or 4.5 up and on the side of the stall wall! I think the new angle you have is good too...but i havent seen stormy in there yet!


I never thought to look at Lowes. We have been to so many stores, and bought and returned so many cameras. We just got this new one today, so hopefully after it gets dark it will still have a good view.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I think the picture is great -- and loved the up close facial shots of your hubby making faces!






he's so silly!


----------



## jessj

Aisle 7 at my lowes! Is your cam on now?? I cant see anything...


----------



## lucky lodge

Yer whats up with the camera is all orange......


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

This camera doesnt work at night!!!!! I am going to have to hook up the old camera, I am glad I didnt return it yet. We have tried every camera we can find. Not happy with any of them. I will have to check out Lowes hopefully tommorrow, in the meantime, we will have to use the old one. I will change it after I get the kids to bed. hectic today, my daughter's first day of Kindergarten tommorrow


----------



## cassie

naw!!! hope she has a good day!! is she excited,

thats so annoying about the camera!! make sure its an infra red one... I got a baby monitor for mine, its not brilliant but it works


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

My daughter is thrilled & excited! We hoped Stormy would foal before she started school,. but I guess Stormy had somthing else on mind.





Ok, Stormy's ph is back down to 7.5, but it has done that before and rose again, so dont know if she is getting closer or she is just teasing me again......


----------



## cassie

how is her udder looking... I know its getting a little late for tonight, but can we get a new set of pics? udder... tummy back view of tummy? hooha if your able, sorry Stormy LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> how is her udder looking... I know its getting a little late for tonight, but can we get a new set of pics? udder... tummy back view of tummy? hooha if your able, sorry Stormy LOL


Here is her "hooha" pic from this evening


Udder shot from the back under


Belly shot from 2 nights ago, I forgot to get one tonight.


Udder shot from the ground


----------



## cassie

hmmm, well I think there might be some little changes happening




does she let you feel her udder? can you feel the difference? Suz loves being scratched around there so I'm able to feel her alot, n I felt the changes before I saw them...

don't know if that will help...

she looks to me like she could loosen alot behind still... but as you say she tucks up,... when you lift the tail. does she try and clamp it down or are you able to move it round? how many days is she now?!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> hmmm, well I think there might be some little changes happening
> 
> 
> 
> does she let you feel her udder? can you feel the difference? Suz loves being scratched around there so I'm able to feel her alot, n I felt the changes before I saw them...
> 
> don't know if that will help...
> 
> she looks to me like she could loosen alot behind still... but as you say she tucks up,... when you lift the tail. does she try and clamp it down or are you able to move it round? how many days is she now?!


She is my sweet girl, let's me do most anything as long as I talk to her and reassure her. She does better for me than my hubby. I cleaned her udders again with baby wet wipes, and she LOVES it



when I clean the crevis (sp?) way up in there. To me the top of the udders fell much large, but down by her teats they just arent changing much. She feels a little loose, but I agree with you she could loosen more. I can move her tail around, but its not limp.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh and she is 346 days now, thats why I have been so concerned in the past, but the vet says she has seen them go a full year and be fine


----------



## Equuisize

I swear to everything holy, that Zoe went exactly 365 days this year.

I know her exact breeding dates. We waited and waited and waited.

I threatened to put her on a diet and throw her out in the fat girl

pasture and she had Zaky that night.

Believe your vet....it's been the oddest year, for foaling, ever.


----------



## cassie

That's good that you can feel the difference it's annoying when you can feel it but the pics dnt really show it that's what happened to suz but in the recent pics I took today which will be coming up later this arvo you can finally see a real change!! Yay!! U n me can be in the worry club together lol I'm so stressed that she wont foal before we go away but now she is changing more it's getting a little less worrying lol


----------



## cassie

stormy down snoozing!! what a cute little girl!


----------



## cassie

stormy up to have a poop, looking pretty solid, has she been having any cow patties at all Kara?


----------



## cassie

stormy back down sternal, haven't seen her lie down this much before...


----------



## cassie

Stormy back up n eating her hay



all is well


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thanks Cassie!





I love checking in on Suzie, she is such a cutie. how tall is she again?

Stormy's poo has been pretty solid and normal.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I am going to let Stormy out for a bit, she will be back in tonight!


----------



## AnnaC

I've been watching a nice clean stable for the last few hours and now I'm going to bed (shortly), guess I'll have to wait until 'morning' before pretty little Stormy is back on my cam!


----------



## cassie

I'll keep stormy up again for you Kara





Suz a bit over 32" love my baby girl! can't wait for her little foal

as I'm sure can't you with yours!!

do you know what the stallion looks like, I can't remember LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

AnnaC said:


> I've been watching a nice clean stable for the last few hours and now I'm going to bed (shortly), guess I'll have to wait until 'morning' before pretty little Stormy is back on my cam!


I'm sorry. I am going to put her in now


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> I'll keep stormy up again for you Kara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suz a bit over 32" love my baby girl! can't wait for her little foal
> 
> as I'm sure can't you with yours!!
> 
> do you know what the stallion looks like, I can't remember LOL


Thanks Cassie, Stormy is 32 inches also. The sire is a small 26.5 inch sorrel & white pinto.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok, so I 'm guessing her night won't be tonight, because I finally got the nerve up to taste her milk, and it was salty. Dont know how fast it changes to sweet, but the ph was still 7.5. So that means Darla the filly fairy is up for grabs, go tonight!

Anyways, My hubby thought I was disgusting, so hopefully I wont get any sicknesses



. Here is a picture of her from both sides from this afternoon. (I took the halter off after the photos)





Her udders at the top feel larger, what do you guys think???????


----------



## cassie

she is looking very similar to suzie, though suzie is slowly changing a little more in the udder department now, have you looked at the pics of suz i posted yesterday? I think Suz n Stormy will go at a similar time.... how many days is she now?


----------



## jessj

lol...i think you will be fine with the milk. my daughter is hilarious...she LOVES testing it. She thinks it makes her cool. The first time she looked at me and said "its bland today" i almost wet myself i laughed so hard!! I didnt know she knew what bland meant. Only problem with d is that her milk will go bland or even sweet for a day, then back to salty. Thanks for offering the filly fairy up for grabs tonight, but im not sure we will need her tonight either...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Can anyone post a pic of the famous "v" just so I can see a good example.

Cassie she is 347 days today. I think u might be right on their timelines....


----------



## cassie

lol ok, so its still within an ok range for her to have this filly!

was she is a maiden, I thought she was... but again can't remember lol

yeah I think suzie and Stormy will have their foals at a similar time, maybe by looking at bag size, suz might go a little earlier, but Stormy might overnight get a massive bag!!


----------



## cassie

haha they are some DEFINITE V's LOL Diane!! :yesdon't think suz will get that big LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

They are very deff V's 




 ..think my mare had more of a U..this is her 6 days before foaling


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

wow, ok. now i see the "v"

Cassie, Stormy has had 2 prior foals, but not with me. This is my first.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I decided to post some pics of Stormy's colt from last year for fun. When we bouht Stormy he was still nursing at her side. He was born August 13th last year. His name is Thunder. Here is a picture of him when he was 6 months old


He is a silver dapple with 2 blue eyes, and his daddy was a dun with flaxen mane & tail. Here is a pic from this July we showed him at his and our very first show.


----------



## TRUE PICK

wow, he is gorgeous! congrats


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Kara, that little man certainly travelled from being seriously cute to seriously gorgeous.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thank you guys so much, so since she had a colt last year, she's due for a filly this year, right?





We are considering keeping him as a second herdsire.


----------



## Equuisize

Awww. So how cute a fuzzy baby was he?!!!

He looks like a little stuffed toy as a kidlet.

You unwrapped a handsome young man for show season,this year. Congratulations.

Yes, you *could* be due a filly or you could be due a brother to Thunder.

That's the ?fun? of not being able to know. LOL

We wanted a colt for 8/9 years and we had _nothing but fillies_.

Not that we don't love them but gosh we wanted that boy.

We were delighted to get a colt this year.

Did you breed Mommy back to the same stallion?

Do you know what her other punkin's were?

Was she bred to the same stallion for previous babies?

I don't know if it matters - but it fascinates me.


----------



## Lindi-loo

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Equuisize said:


> Awww. So how cute a fuzzy baby was he?!!!
> 
> He looks like a little stuffed toy as a kidlet.
> 
> You unwrapped a handsome young man for show season,this year. Congratulations.
> 
> Yes, you *could* be due a filly or you could be due a brother to Thunder.
> 
> That's the ?fun? of not being able to know. LOL
> 
> We wanted a colt for 8/9 years and we had _nothing but fillies_.
> 
> Not that we don't love them but gosh we wanted that boy.
> 
> We were delighted to get a colt this year.
> 
> Did you breed Mommy back to the same stallion?
> 
> Do you know what her other punkin's were?
> 
> Was she bred to the same stallion for previous babies?
> 
> I don't know if it matters - but it fascinates me.


i know I know



, but I will love it no matter what she has



. just want it to be healthy and her to be too. she was bred to the same stallion as Thunder for 2 yrs ago andi t was a filly , looked alot like Thunder only, pinto white markings. This year is a whole new stud. he is a 26.5 inch sorrel and white pinto, which we showed him for the first time this year too. here is a pic of daddy to be.


----------



## Equuisize

Definitely, healthy and happy mom & baby is the real goal.

But dreamin' is allowed. Especially now that you added the

new dad!! How fun!

Fascinating ... you've got a another whole set of possibilities. Does he have other babies on the ground?

He'd fit right in, here, with my red-heads. My fav!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I have a paint filly from last year here from him. She's adorable. I have seen a solid bay filly of his last year, but we never had her. He is Sweetwaters bred if that means anything...


----------



## cassie

naw the babies and the dad are so gorgeous!!

you are going to have a MEGA cute foal Kara!!!



how is she looking any new udder progress?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> naw the babies and the dad are so gorgeous!!
> 
> you are going to have a MEGA cute foal Kara!!!
> 
> 
> 
> how is she looking any new udder progress?


Thanks,

Her udder appears slightly larger, and her ph is 7.5. I tasted the milk again, and it definetly was different than yesterday. I am new to tasting of the milk, but is it possible to be salty and sweet???? Does that make sense?


----------



## Equuisize

Progress!!

Stormy should get an extra cookie for moving in the right direction


----------



## jessj

Kara, Thunder is SO HANDSOME!!! I am even more anxious to see what Stormy is hiding in there now!!


----------



## Eagle

We are another day closer to meeting Stormy's filly


----------



## AnnaC

This is all getting very exciting - I wonder what colour Stormy's little filly will be this time??

Come on Stormy - we dont want to wait too long to see what you are hiding in there.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

AnnaC said:


> This is all getting very exciting - I wonder what colour Stormy's little filly will be this time??
> 
> Come on Stormy - we dont want to wait too long to see what you are hiding in there.


I agree!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I let Stormy out in the pasture, when I checked her, her udder looked about the same as lastnight, but her vulva looked noticably more elongated. I dont know if she just didnt clinch it when I lefted her tail like usual, or what. I will check it tonight, and see if I notice it again.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Getting ready to put Stormy back in for the night, will let you know any changes


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Getting ready to put Stormy back in for the night, will let you know any changes


Ok, so I just put Stormy back, and it seems that her vulva is slightly more elongated, and a little softer in the rear. Anyone else think her belly looks like it has dropped more on camera? I didnt get enough milk out of her to get an accurate test or taste, even though her udder seems slightly larger. any ideas as to why this???


----------



## cassie

Kara I don't know why you would get less milk... I haven't expresed Suz in a while just in case I stop her from making more hehe crazy I know lol

can we see some new pics of her new udder?! hehe

she sounds like she is moving forward!! can't be too much longer!






p.s can only see her legs atm lol will let you know what I think of her tummy later if I see it LOL or if you get some pic!


----------



## cassie

your pretty little Stormy was just down sternal... then flat then back up.... looking very uncomfy will keep an eye on her for you


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thanks Cassie.

Did anyone else just see my Silly Stormy scratching her butt on her water bucket! Too silly


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok, here are some pics from this morning.



Here is a picture from the 24th


I am going to post udder pics too


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

The first is her udder this morning from the back, and the second is her udder from the 24th





Ok, and udder pics from the bottom first is today and second is the 24th





there you have it, any thoughts??????


----------



## Equuisize

Appears to be a change in the shape of her tummy since the 24th.

A bit of change in her udders. Udders can change in a heartbeat.

ANY progress is welcome when you're waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Nancy. Tummy looks 'better' but only, perhaps, a small filling in front of her udder. Also agree that an udder can change very quickly!

Next time you take her 'tummy' pic, could you get right down to floor level - at the moment the pics are not giving us a clear view because we are looking 'down' at her.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

will try AnnaC, maybe tommorrow morning? It's funny, but it's hard to get a belly shot from her, because if she sees me, she walks over, and I miss the shot!


----------



## jessj

LOL...i understand your predicament completely!! Darla comes over for a pat and then all i end up with is a giant pic of her forehead! Stormy's udder does look a bit fuller in the front. I gotta say D, Stormy, and Suzie owe us some really awesome little foals after all this waiting and "cooking to perfection"!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I couldnt agree with you more Jess!





Stormy is in her stall for the night, I am starting to get worried and discouraged again, just because there are no real changes, her milk was kind of bland no sweet or salty really.





Things in my head just keep coming up worried about Fescue toxicity, worried she's not pregnant, worried her baby is not alive. So many worries!









All I can do is wait and pray that everything is alright!








Since we lost our other foal a couple weeks ago, each day the worries become stronger.



She was due August 23rd (that would've been the FULL 340 days.) I understand they can go late, but with not much progressing and what she looks like just doesn't seem to be right, does it?


----------



## lucky lodge

well to me she looks pregos to me ...as for her udders she may fill out the day she foals

have you been able to feel the foal move....and is she the first time youve breed her


----------



## cassie

I think you have said she is a maiden? alot of maidens don't get a bag before foaling.... or get it really quick....

can you still feel the foal moving? she definitley looks preggers to me!

if your worried Kara get the vet out to check her over... I know I was thinking of doing that before Suz started to bag up


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

lucky lodge said:


> well to me she looks pregos to me ...as for her udders she may fill out the day she foals
> 
> have you been able to feel the foal move....and is she the first time youve breed her


She looks pregnant to me too now, I just wonder, because we increased her feed for the last month of her pregnancy, just making sure she wasnt storing a bunch of fat in there



.

I think I have felt the foal move, but not much, or it could be poo. I'm not real great at feeling for it. This will be my first "Live" foal, I pray



But, she has been bred before by her previous owner, which doesnt have much info to give me.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> I think you have said she is a maiden? alot of maidens don't get a bag before foaling.... or get it really quick....
> 
> can you still feel the foal moving? she definitley looks preggers to me!
> 
> if your worried Kara get the vet out to check her over... I know I was thinking of doing that before Suz started to bag up


She has actually had 2 foals in the past Cassie, just not with me. I actually have her last years colt, and showed him this year. I am hoping that one day I will walk out there and feel/see a HUGE milk filled udder ready to feed baby.





I did call the vet, she said she didnt want to cause any extra stress, so she would recommend not coming out unless I see something that is Truely worrisome.


----------



## cassie

hmmm, that does make it hard, I can always feel Suzie's foal move more at brekky n dinner LOL I reckon it will be a guts like suz LOL


----------



## cassie

really?!!!?? what is with these vets?! you are worried isn't that enough to cause a vet to come out! gosh!!

I'm sorry my vet is always helping me out, comes whenever I need for the smallest thing....my girls are used to my vet now...





I would ring again and say that your really worried can she at least give you some advice over the phone??


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> really?!!!?? what is with these vets?! you are worried isn't that enough to cause a vet to come out! gosh!!
> 
> I'm sorry my vet is always helping me out, comes whenever I need for the smallest thing....my girls are used to my vet now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would ring again and say that your really worried can she at least give you some advice over the phone??


I know, I have called about 5 vets in the area, around here equine vets are hard to come by, unless I want to go to Ohio State specialists, which I dont have that kind of money



. I wish I could find a good reliable vet that was familiar with minis. I called a local mini horse farm to find out who she uses, and called them, but they are an hour away, and said for just one or two horses, they cant drive that far.l



If anyone knows of a good mini horse vet near Circleville, Ohio let me know!


----------



## cassie

naw thats so sad...



maybe put a new thread up... on the main page asking people who live near your area use?


----------



## Wings

Some vets need a very serious kick. It's like they don't want to come out if it's not going to be much money or is too far away etcetc. You wonder why some of them became vets!

I'm so very thankful for the vet I have now! Helps that he lives 12 minutes away as well


----------



## cassie

you are very lucky Bree





when its us thats paying them, I can't believe that they won't come out...



makes me very sad/...


----------



## Wings

Good vets are worth their weight in gold. They should be reminded of their awesome-ness on each visit.

Plus having adorable mini foals to see seems to help!


----------



## TRUE PICK

Hi, Its Brenda again. I am probably only 25/30 minutes from you. Depending on where in Circleville you are. I would be happy to share my opinion, but honestly, I am experiencing the EXACT same thing right now. My mare has a small bag some days. and then larger others. She is really big, but now I am second guessing about just being FAT! One of our vets came earlier this week for a different problem, and he couldnt even tell for sure. He guesses she is (I have no due date as not when she was bred) Says he cant say for sure but probably is! and like you, I can pay a minimum of $200.00 for external u.s. at osu, but after latest emergency vet visit, no way. At this point, I am almost ready to turn her out w/rest of the herd and just let what ever happens/ happens. ALMOST that is. I am free most of the weekend after I get off today. So id you want my not so professional opinion, be glad to help. The same mare I am watching foaled w/ a textbook right on time delivery last year, and another one of mine foaled in june. good luck!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> naw thats so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe put a new thread up... on the main page asking people who live near your area use?


I think I will try that, thanks Cassie



Wings said:


> Some vets need a very serious kick. It's like they don't want to come out if it's not going to be much money or is too far away etcetc. You wonder why some of them became vets!
> 
> I'm so very thankful for the vet I have now! Helps that he lives 12 minutes away as well


I agree, you are lucky! when I find one, i will hang on to them


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

TRUE PICK said:


> Hi, Its Brenda again. I am probably only 25/30 minutes from you. Depending on where in Circleville you are. I would be happy to share my opinion, but honestly, I am experiencing the EXACT same thing right now. My mare has a small bag some days. and then larger others. She is really big, but now I am second guessing about just being FAT! One of our vets came earlier this week for a different problem, and he couldnt even tell for sure. He guesses she is (I have no due date as not when she was bred) Says he cant say for sure but probably is! and like you, I can pay a minimum of $200.00 for external u.s. at osu, but after latest emergency vet visit, no way. At this point, I am almost ready to turn her out w/rest of the herd and just let what ever happens/ happens. ALMOST that is. I am free most of the weekend after I get off today. So id you want my not so professional opinion, be glad to help. The same mare I am watching foaled w/ a textbook right on time delivery last year, and another one of mine foaled in june. good luck!


We are on the Northside of Circleville,

www.LittleBittyBritches.com

What vet do you use? Do you have a website?


----------



## TRUE PICK

Oh no, this is just a hobby for me. No website. I am west side of Chillicothe. We have a few vets that we use, but I have not needed any vet care so I called someone from Greenfield that my husband and a neighbor used in past. I have called him a few times for advise, but like you, would love to find one who can be of more assistance with our small ones. I had another vet out once for a different mare and she was all ready for him to examine and as soon as he saw her he said, " oh no way, she is too small" and she was one of my bigger ones! So I learn from this forum and do my best! Mine are really healthy it seems.


----------



## Eagle

I am very lucky with my vets as they are very helpful and willing to come but they are not really close. I have a cow vet just up the road who is great with foaling if it is an emercency.


----------



## Equuisize

I'm sorry Kara, it is turning out so difficult to get a vet out.

It'd seem if you were concerned that they'd come out to alleviate your worry,

after all they *are* getting paid.

Would it be possible for you to trailer her, the hour up, to the vet recommended

that knows about minis? Or know someone with a trailer that would lend a hand?

I know folks worry about the udder size. I am watchful, too. However, one of our mares

never develops much of a bag until delivery, so I while I do watch for progress it just isn't what I hang my hat on for signs of delivery.

I also do not test milk.

I watch for tummy development, the tail head and butt softening, and how her girl part progresses. Maybe if she did develop a bag I would use that but she doesn't, so .....

I mentioned before that she went 365 days this year. In years past, with her previous foals she delivered between days 312 and 328...

It's difficult when this mare is new to you but you do know she has successfully delivered

healthy foals before. There is some comfort in that.

With your earlier difficult experience I also don't blame you for worrying.

Wish I had a magical answer to comfort you.


----------



## TRUE PICK

Also, is the vet you found that you would have to trailer to an hour north south east or west of you. If you don't mind, I'd like to have that info as well. If it's not too far.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Equuisize said:


> I'm sorry Kara, it is turning out so difficult to get a vet out.
> 
> It'd seem if you were concerned that they'd come out to alleviate your worry,
> 
> after all they *are* getting paid.
> 
> Would it be possible for you to trailer her, the hour up, to the vet recommended
> 
> that knows about minis? Or know someone with a trailer that would lend a hand?
> 
> I know folks worry about the udder size. I am watchful, too. However, one of our mares
> 
> never develops much of a bag until delivery, so I while I do watch for progress it just isn't what I hang my hat on for signs of delivery.
> 
> I also do not test milk.
> 
> I watch for tummy development, the tail head and butt softening, and how her girl part progresses. Maybe if she did develop a bag I would use that but she doesn't, so .....
> 
> I mentioned before that she went 365 days this year. In years past, with her previous foals she delivered between days 312 and 328...
> 
> It's difficult when this mare is new to you but you do know she has successfully delivered
> 
> healthy foals before. There is some comfort in that.
> 
> With your earlier difficult experience I also don't blame you for worrying.
> 
> Wish I had a magical answer to comfort you.


Thank you, I love this site so it does help. Hearing stories like yours lets me realize that we have a good chance of everything being ok. i have read many times not to trailer a pregnant mare towards the end of the pregnancy, has anyone else heard of this? I dont want to make things worse for her, i do have a trailer, and have considered it. i think i will give her another week or so and see if i notice any progressions before i go and stress her. I appreciate any and all help from each of you. And I appreaciate you all very much watching her for me, and giving tips and advice. So, far she has given me no major worrisome signs, I think it is just me being paranoid.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

TRUE PICK said:


> Also, is the vet you found that you would have to trailer to an hour north south east or west of you. If you don't mind, I'd like to have that info as well. If it's not too far.


Yes, the vet is in London, her name is Dr. Chris Courdette (sp?) She has alot of knowledge with Buckeye miniature horse farm who is also here in Circleville. They have been a HugE help to me with info and showing me how to clip for show, and get ready, and just have been GREAT! they highly recommended her.


----------



## Equuisize

LittleBittyBritches said:


> i have read many times not to trailer a pregnant mare towards the end of the pregnancy, has anyone else heard of this?
> 
> So, far she has given me no major worrisome signs, I think it is just me being paranoid.


Paranoia is easy to come by when you've had a bad experience.

I had also read about not trailering mares late in pregnancy.

When we moved down here, after loosing our home and business in a flood, I had no choice.

I was given some great advice by Maryanne-Miniv (on this forum) as she and her husband were in the commercial horse hauling business.

She said to move the herd as a family, so as not to stress her, and she'd do fine.

We had a friend with a big 5th wheel horse trailer that had enough room to haul our big horse plus all our minis in one load. The trip was an hour and a half from where we were previously.

She foaled 8 days after moving here, right on her normal schedule.

So maybe if you were able to trailer her with her best buddy she could handle the hour trailering, with no concern.

She would have rest from the trailer movement while at the vets office then she could handle the ride back home.

I'm sure someone has asked this previously ... Is there any chance she had any later breedings, to the stallion, other than the dates you posted earlier on so that maybe her progress is right on for where she seems to be?


----------



## TRUE PICK

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Yes, the vet is in London, her name is Dr. Chris Courdette (sp?) She has alot of knowledge with Buckeye miniature horse farm who is also here in Circleville. They have been a HugE help to me with info and showing me how to clip for show, and get ready, and just have been GREAT! they highly recommended her.



ok thanks, I will write that down. not so far for me


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

That's great advice equisize. I may give it a week and see if I notice any "real" changes. She was in with the stallion after the dates we bred her, so that is a possibility, however we never saw signs of her in heat again, but I know they can he sneaky!


----------



## AnnaC

Think calm and peace Kara. I know it is difficult, but please try not to stress.





I think Stormy is progressing just fine. If she takes a little longer to cook this baby than you think she should, then that too is fine. So many of the mares seem to be going well over their due dates this year, and as you said Stormy ran with the stallion and you simply presumed that he caught her at the first date, because you didn't see her covered again??

Others will probably scream at me, but FORGET about milk testing - apart from the fact that (given the possible second covering date) you are too early to think about testing, it also bothers her and stresses you because every time you read the results you are worrying because there is no change! If you really want to test, then wait until she has formed a bag that shows she has plenty of milk in it and not now while she is filling the milk glands in the front.

Neither would I think about trailering her to a vet, far too stressful for her and anyway the latest that mares should travel before foaling is 4 weeks, preferably before this. We moved our mares from here to Cathy's farm this year 5 weeks before they were due (and we had the correct dates as they were hand bred just the one session). One mare foaled 2 days later, luckily the foal was ok, but was weak. A second mare foaled two days after this out in the field, no dropped tummy and no milk to speak of, we lost the foal as it never got out of the bag (the mare was happily grazing in the field 2 hours before). The third mare did manage to complete her pregnancy and foaled with all the correct signs and safely in her stable with Cathy assisting. Did we have the problem with the first two mares because we travelled them? We will never know, but we will not be travelling them in the future unless it is months before they are due!!

So please try to relax and trust Stormy a little. She knows what she is doing and if you step back and leave her be, then perhaps you can both enjoy these last weeks of her pregnancy together. She is not ill, she is showing no signs of ailments etc. She may be unomfortable on occasion when the foal is lying in a different position, but this is normal, just as it is normal for you not to be feeling or seeing much movement from the foal - it will often depend upon how much space there is in her tummy because like us humans, some carry more 'water' round their babies than others, which, of course cuts down on the space for movement. Spend time with her, just observing her, getting to know how she feels as she progresses, watching her changing shape and understanding her different moods. Be ready for the possible day that she seems to really want your company - it might mean a foal that coming night if all else looks right (it has happened to me with several of my girls).

Good luck - you will both be just fine.


----------



## cassie

great advice from both Nancy n Anna! if she still doesn't progress in a week maybe you can ring the vet and get their opinion whether they think its safe to go there? or they come to you... or whether she is on track n just to watch her...

try not to stress, I know its hard (I have my bouts of stressing LOL) but all will be ok and you will have a gorgeous little foal shortly!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thank you Dianne, Nancy, Anna, and Cassie! I did not test her milk today, but I did look at her, and it looks like her nipples are starting to separate, and not touch each other, i did take a pic. Also, possibly loosening in her vulva a little. She rolled in dirt and it wont come off today with the brush, it is so hot, she was so sweaty, 95 degrees F here, and didnt cool down much for night time either poor girl, we put an extra fan on her. So, thats why she suddenly looks to have more spots! still the same old Stormy in there.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww poor you dont stress try and enjoy this is the exciting bit 



 baby will soon be here and stormy looks hapy and healthy thats the important thing


----------



## TRUE PICK

How is Stormy today. This heat is really something after that brief bit of Autumn we had! I'm sure our girls agree


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Hot hot hot! We put an extra fan on her lastnight. Poor girls.but I hear a cool down is coming


----------



## jessj

Sweet Little Stormy...stop worrying your momma show us your foal...please?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok, we palyed with Stormy's stall this morning, and moved the camera around, so it will looks like a different angle when she gets back in there. If anyone was watching, they got to see my almost 2yr old son help me give her carry a bucket and give her fresh water, and he also helped me spread the straw for her bedding. It was too cute! Teaching him young!


----------



## cassie

haha mega cute!! i was asleep lol sorry so can we see a pic of your gorgeous little boy??

yay for new camera angle


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> haha mega cute!! i was asleep lol sorry so can we see a pic of your gorgeous little boy??
> 
> yay for new camera angle



Thanks, here is a pic of my almost 6 yr old "filly" for her first day of Kindergarten




And here is a pic of my almost 2 year old "colt" after she did his hair




I am glad you like the view, hubby climbed around like a monkey in our barn to get it better. i am hoping she shows a little more of her face, I couldn't stand it when she would disappear for so long. he was so nice to fix it for us!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww cutie babies they both look very happy


----------



## AnnaC

Great pics of two cute kiddies.





Well done to hubby - love the new cam angle.


----------



## Eagle

Lovely foals Kara, the stallion must be cute








The new cam angle is much better, Thanks


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Lovely foals Kara, the stallion must be cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new cam angle is much better, Thanks


HAHA RENEE!!!!



:rofl



:rofl

n the mare of course!!!

your kids are gorgeous Kara!!!

love the cheeky grin! bet he is alot of fun!! how did your daughter go with the first day of school??


----------



## lucky lodge

Ive forgot when is stormy due date must be this flu fuzzing up my brain well thats my excuse LOL


----------



## cassie

wow love the new angle Kara



good work hubby!!



:BigGrin

Stormy looking quite uncomfortable right now... how is she looking Kara? any udder change?

now down flat lying in her poop



lol Aunty Anna wouldn't be happy LOL


----------



## cassie

Stormy back up, LOTS OF YAWNING!! n holding her tail VERY high!

looked like she was doing something... maybe a pee, but I didn't see anything... now just eating her hay...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ah, thanks guys



. I am pretty partial to them too.



And yes, the "stallion" is quite handsome!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

lucky lodge said:


> Ive forgot when is stormy due date must be this flu fuzzing up my brain well thats my excuse LOL


She was due August 23rd, but some think she may have been bred on the next cycle too, so maybe could be 3 weeks after that.....?



If thats the case Sept 13th???? That is for 340 days. We know she was bred on August 17&18 last year for sure, we hand bred them. But, she was out in the pasture with him after that. Although, we never SAW any signs of her going into heat again, I suppose she could have been sneaky............







cassie said:


> HAHA RENEE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> n the mare of course!!!
> 
> your kids are gorgeous Kara!!!
> 
> love the cheeky grin! bet he is alot of fun!! how did your daughter go with the first day of school??


she LOVED it!!!


----------



## cassie

glad she liked her first day of kindy!

that would put stormy around the same time as Suz I think...





will keep an eye on her


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> glad she liked her first day of kindy!
> 
> that would put stormy around the same time as Suz I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will keep an eye on her



Thank you! My daughter's birthday is Sept 9th, maybe Stormy could give her a present!

She is tucked in for the night, and she feels a little softer in the rear, and little bigger udder, but still not huge.


----------



## cassie

haha well heres hoping!!

it would be cool if suz foaled then too!! she could have two foals born on her bday lol don't think it will happen for suzie though... maybe for Stormy...


----------



## AnnaC

Stormy happily munching her hay. I often have a problem when I'm watching her - she is so brilliant at playing the 'statue' game when she's just snoozing, I keep refreshing my laptop incase the 'picture' has frozen. LOL!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> haha well heres hoping!!
> 
> it would be cool if suz foaled then too!! she could have two foals born on her bday lol don't think it will happen for suzie though... maybe for Stormy...


Yea Cassie that sounds good to me! My daughter would love that!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

AnnaC said:


> Stormy happily munching her hay. I often have a problem when I'm watching her - she is so brilliant at playing the 'statue' game when she's just snoozing, I keep refreshing my laptop incase the 'picture' has frozen. LOL!!


I agree Anna, she has tricked me many times!



So, I guess when she is antsy then we will know something's up!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok breeding experts, I have a question. My horses are due for their worming today (including Stormy.) Their last worming was June 5th with Panacur (equibits.) My question is this. Since Stormy should be so close to foaling do I hold off until she foals or worm her??????


----------



## Eagle

I would wait at this point and then worm her when she foals


----------



## Equuisize

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Ok breeding experts, I have a question. My horses are due for their worming today ( Since Stormy should be so close to foaling do I hold off until she foals or worm her??????


Certainly not an expert but the protocol I follow is worm 30 days bfore foaling - that was

very approximate _THIS_ year - then within 12 hours of foaling.

Hey, your daughter and my son share a birthday, a lot of years apart but the same day for sure.

We've run into so many people over the years with that date for a birthday, it's amazing.

Enjoy Labor Day today.....be special if all the mares we're waiting on would get busy and heed the name of the holiday


----------



## AnnaC

As it looks as though we - sorry you - haven't an exact foaling date, (worm mares 30 days before due date) then, I too would wait, but have an Ivermectin wormer ready to give her within 12 hours of foaling (as both the others have said).


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok, Ivermection right after foaling, that sounds like what I will do, and I will probably just do everyone at the same time. I like to keep them on the same schedule.

On a different note, I am attaching 2 pics of Stormy (at ground level) from just now. What do you guys think?


----------



## AnnaC

I see a pretty brood mare who looks very healthy and who is progressing nicely towards producing her baby. Baby not in the dropped position yet, so could be a couple or so weeks from foaling. On the other hand, baby could drop any day from now on and Stormy could foal soon after!

Patience is needed. LOL!!


----------



## cassie

lol your in the same boat as me Kara, Suzie is past her due date for worming too but I asked the same question n have the wormer all ready in my foaling kit, for the day she FINALLY decides to foal!!

Stormy is looking really good!! she could drop some more though still I think...





hang in there I'm here with ya, I'm starting to worry again cos Suz has had a halt in the udder devolpment... gotta yet find out if this is normal... ahhh LOL

how is Stormy going with her own udder development?





she is so pretty!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thank you guys, I am working on the patience dpeartment. But I did notice a decent change in Stormy's udder tonight. this morning it was how it has been, but tonight it looked like this. (Post pic)



Those were both from tonight. Here is a pic from just yesterday night




i didnt expect that when i checked her!


----------



## lucky lodge

Yippee seening some changes happening


----------



## cassie

YAY so exciting!!!!

Suzie hurry up or else Stormy will overtake you!! LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> YAY so exciting!!!!
> 
> Suzie hurry up or else Stormy will overtake you!! LOL


Nah, I think suzie's got it in the bag. She looks more ready to me, but i am hoping still, as i am sure you are too, to one day just walk out there and see a HUGE udder!


----------



## cassie

haha yep!!!!!!

exactly!! sheha started now which is vry exciting yay stormy!!


----------



## AnnaC

Stormy quietly munching her hay - not only is she competing with Suzie in the first to foal race, she also seems to be competing in a 'I can munch more than you' race. LOL!!


----------



## cassie

haha very true Anna lol very true!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Is kinda funny how we pony mad people have been closely watching these mares busy munching for the last few weeks 



 ..come on girls time for some action..we want to see some cutie babies on that cozy straw not just poops


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She is a piggy, LOVES to munch! I agree Lindi ready for some foaling action!


----------



## cassie

DEFINITLEY have my vote!!!!! bring on those gorgeous new foals!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Stormy is in bed early tonight, I am sleepy. Also, it has been raining all day. Her backend seems looser yet again. getting closer I think


----------



## AnnaC

Stormy down sternal resting quietly right now. Sometimes she looks like a 'ghostly' image with her colour, the bedding and the lighting! She really 'fades' into the background when she's lying to the left side of the cam, bless her.


----------



## AnnaC

As the night has passed, Stormy seems to have become more uncomfortable - she's been up and down quite a bit, perhaps baby is lying in an awkward position?


----------



## Eagle

Yes I noticed that too Anna. She has made a bit of a mess in there tonight ! I think you will have to give Kara a talking to


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thanks for watching her!



I think she is getting closer. I am going to be out this afternoon, have to help hubby at work for part day. I am going to clean out Stormy's stall, and give her some breakfast, then leave her in there. It is rainy here still too.


----------



## Lindi-loo

shes enjoying her hay 



 and shes looks great


----------



## Eagle

3.30 pm and she is happily munching her hay


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Home now, going to let her out for awhile to graze.


----------



## AnnaC

Hope your afternoon went ok, glad you got home in time to let Stormy out for a while though - she looked as if she was gettig a little annoyed at having to stay in. I would even say she sulked a little bit. LOL!!

Well I'm off to bed myself Kara, will be in to check on sweet Stormy sometme around 3am your time!!

Nite nite.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thank you all so kindly for watching her. She does like to get out, but ever since my one mare lost her foal, that mare has been pretty mean to Stormy, dont know if it's jealousy or what! Night guys, Thanks again so much! Stormy is in bed, still has a bit to fill in the udder department, but tommorrow is my daughter's bday!!!!!!!! I did remind Stormy of this, so maybe she will get some action going.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

What do you think about tonight's belly pic?


I have udder pics from tonight if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Of COURSE we want to see them!!


Ok, here they are





Any opinions about all of them are welcome


----------



## Eagle

What a tummy! I still say a few more weeks to go though.

I bet the 18th


----------



## cassie

haha the 18th is when we think Suzie will foal





its a good time for them to foal its my mums 50th bday





she looks to be where suzie was at a little over a week ago but Suzie did stop LOL silly girl so I reckon they could foal a very similar time





she does have a HUGE tummy!! wow lol


----------



## AnnaC

Morning folks!

Love Stormy's big tummy - could still drop a little more forward though, and her udder could certainly fill more before we can say 'Look out, she could foal at any time now'.

But she's progressing nicely, bless her.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Well I think you can rest assured there is a baby in there somewhere 



 great belly pictures..the udder race is on now Suzie n Stormy lets go girls


----------



## Eagle

we need to place photos of Suzie and Stormy next to each other so we can compare and place our bets


----------



## MeganH

Eagle said:


> we need to place photos of Suzie and Stormy next to each other so we can compare and place our bets


Yes!! please!


----------



## cassie

ok lol Kara you take pics of Stormy n I will take pics of Suzie, lol

one underneath one back leg view LOL (of udder)

one tummy pic n one behind pic showing the tummy lol

any other requests?? LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> No, but if you girls will post them separately here, I can post them together. Or one of you send to the other, and get them posted.
> 
> I'm just volunteering, if you need!!



Ok, Here is Stormy's photo shoot from this evening.

Belly shot




Booty shot




Udder from underneath shot




Here are som others, he udder from behind (it looks different to me)




Hooha (Sorry Stormy)




Thank you for doing this for us!


----------



## AnnaC

Come on Cassie - hurry up with Suzie's latest pics.


----------



## Eagle

Is cassie at the vets today?


----------



## lucky lodge

Lindi-loo said:


> Well I think you can rest assured there is a baby in there somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> great belly pictures..the udder race is on now Suzie n Stormy lets go girls



Ohhhhh you forgot Sweety





Looking closer


----------



## cassie

lol sorry girls been a crazy day!!!




will have to take pics tomorrow morning if thats ok with everyone.... I know I know letting the team down, Suzie been out in the big paddock today so any udder would have gone down a bit so if you don't mind waiting I will try n take pics the same angle as Kara has





Jenny I think we were thinking Sweety was going to foal before Suzie n Stormy... LOL hey they all start with S lol but you can take pics n put them in as well if you like



more then welcome


----------



## Lindi-loo

lucky lodge said:


> Ohhhhh you forgot Sweety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking closer






Oh sorry Sweetie..maybe thats a sign..a sign shes going to go before the other 2 girls


----------



## AnnaC

I think Sweety will foal first, the race will be between Suzie and Stormy judging from their udders. But it would be good to see pics of all three alongside each other.


----------



## cassie

ok some pics of Suzie,

Diane if you want to repost them together thats fine, if you need me to email them to you thats fine aswell





it was very hard to take pics of Suzie this morning lol she kept wanting scratches LOL



even though she had hay lol I'm better then hay lol YAY love you too Suz lol

sorry pics

I tried to take them similar positions to Kara's ones... let the comparison begin


























what do we think??


----------



## lucky lodge

ok
















I got to go take some better photos


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wow all three of these girls look pretty close to me, but I'm no expert


----------



## lucky lodge

so whos gunna go first placing bets everyone LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

wow you are clever howd you do that......................LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thanks Dianne

I dont think Stormy's udder or rear pic made it on there.


----------



## lucky lodge

Ill have to go take some better photos there not very good udder photos

ill be back soon..................


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Looks good, thanks Dianne.


----------



## lucky lodge

more today photos of sweety on her thread


----------



## Eagle

Wow great work Diane,

Ok so I am brave, lol I say Suzie first


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant Diane.








Goodness, it's going to be very close, but judging from the pics I would agree with Renee - Suzie first.


----------



## cassie

lol wow they are all VERY close lol

ok, so how long do we give for them?? (n please be honest about Suzie, I need to know if I have to have a nurse maid on duty ahhhh lol)

oh n you can post on my thread so we don't take up Kara's thread lol





great work by the way Diane your brilliant!!


----------



## Eagle

If only we knew Cassie, each mare is so different but I would say (judging by what my mares do) that she has about a week - 10 days to go.


----------



## cassie

lol so that would make it the 21st... I can live with that



LOL either that or sooner



HEY SUZIE!! LOL

Kara how is Stormy looking this morning, sorry wasn't able to watch overnight for you, went to the shops for a mum n daughter day



was lots of fun


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I left stormy in for awhile today. She had a bigger udder, vulva seemed longer, she didn't want to go out. She seemed different, I am going to church and will be gone for awhile, so didn't want to take any chances


----------



## Eagle

good thinking Batman


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I forgot to mention that she had a small amount of whitish discharge from her vulva lastnight. Any ideas on that?


----------



## Eagle

I am not sure, can you take a photo next time please?


----------



## Lindi-loo

LittleBittyBritches said:


> I left stormy in for awhile today. She had a bigger udder, vulva seemed longer, she didn't want to go out. She seemed different, I am going to church and will be gone for awhile, so didn't want to take any chances



Aww poor you.. thats a horrible stage when you dont want to leave her but you have to..I drove my family crazy with "I dont want to go..she might have the baby when im out"



was only for the last 3 months though



will be such a relief for you when baby gets here..then you wont want to go out n leave baby



all sounds like good news though and a lil closer to the big day


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yea that's it exactly. Home now, let her out. Her udder even seems bigger now than when I checked her this morning.


----------



## Lindi-loo

lets hope she resembles a jersey cow by the morning then


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I'm hoping!


----------



## AnnaC

The more time she spends inside, the more her bag will fill, the more exercise she takes the more it will reduce again. IF she decides NOT to foal with a 'half' bag, but to 'wait' until it is full like the text books say, then the day she leaves her stable with full/tight bag and walks back in again in the evening with the SAME full/tight bag, then watch out, coz foaling is right around the corner. LOL!!


----------



## cassie

good advice Anna



Kara n Lindy I'm exactly the same lol don't want to leave just in case LOL

but sounds very promising!!! maybe some new pictures are requried in the morning... if she has changed alot





I will be watching her while at work



oh n Kara can you receive texts? I realised I don't have your number JUST IN CASE LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I will see about pics when I feed dinner and put her in for the night. If it still looks like a big change. Thank you all! Yes I can get texts, I think they cost extra from out of the USA. So if needed 614-599-0470


----------



## cassie

cool



only if your able to would be great to see the changes





I'll only msg if I think you need to be there, do you have barn alarm up at night?


----------



## cassie

YAY I see Stormy, Hi Kara





Stormy looks different tonight





mainly in the bum same as Suzie, her bum has changed this morning...



YAY for changes!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I LOVE changes!



Thanks Cassie. ok, i got an udder pic, but when I put it up here just doesnt look as big as it felt to me.... hmmm


----------



## cassie

hmm but it is a little bigger



Suzie does that, one day one udder is bigger then the next day the other catches up LOL "wait for me!!" LOL



it will be interesting to see the changes in the morning...








I will be watching her while you slep!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> hmm but it is a little bigger
> 
> 
> 
> Suzie does that, one day one udder is bigger then the next day the other catches up LOL "wait for me!!" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> it will be interesting to see the changes in the morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be watching her while you slep!


Thank you so much! And yes, I usually have the barn alarm up in my bedroom


----------



## cassie

ok cool



If I see anything I'll do barn alarm, n if I need to I'll msg you


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Sounds great!


----------



## cassie

Have a good night sleep!!


----------



## cassie

Stormy back down sternal... jsut resting


----------



## Lindi-loo

Stormy munching happily


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Sorry about the messy stall, I had no time this morning, just had to run in and let her out. I promise it will be clean and shiny before Stormy returns to it.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I agree - more important for our Stormy to get out for some exercise, especially when there is time to polish up her stable later.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh gosh whatever next leaving that empty stable dirty


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Lindi-loo said:


> Oh gosh whatever next leaving that empty stable dirty


Ok, stable clean, and Stormy is in there. udders again seem a little larger, hubby says milk tastes a little sweet to him. I didnt try it tonight, he tried it about a week ago, and spit it out right away said it was salty and nasty. Tonight he actuall took a second lick!


----------



## cassie

haha well!! maybe she will foal without much of an udder... hmmm will keep a close eye on her while you are sleeping!!!

I am a little scared to try Suzie's milk LOL


----------



## cassie

Stormy down sternal, very laboured breathing!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Standing quietly in the corner, snoozing.


----------



## Eagle

maybe you should leave her in during the day in case hubby tries to taste it again


----------



## cassie

how is Stormy today Kara?? any more progress??


----------



## lucky lodge

hi how is the liitle miss stormy going any change

are you ment to be able to get milk out ive tryed sweety but no milk what does that mean


----------



## cassie

just means the milk hasn't come down yet Jenny, I haven't been trying to milk Suzie cos I know she isn't ready yet, once she has a full bag I will start the milk testing, with test strips n I might be brave and taste LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Her vulva is a little longer than before, her udder is a little bigger, but not huge and tight like they say it should. It used to be hard for me to get milk out of Stormy, but now it comes out very easy. I was so afraid to taste it too Cassie, but i just did it one day. I lived so that's a plus!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I am thinking i am going to post some pics like Sweety's pics. Some from today and about a week ago side by sides, sound good?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok, here is a pic of her belly from tonight.


Picture from almost a week ago


here is udder shots from behind from tonight


and here is a week ago


udder shot from below today


and a week ago


Ok and vulva shot (Sorry again Stormy) from this evening
and vulva from a week ago


Ok, I know that was a lot (at least it took me awhile to do) What do you guys think? Do you see changes? Please be honest, thanks!


----------



## cassie

LOL thats a definite plus LOL don't want you dying on us!! LOL

I see small changes... good pics by the way!!





Think foal needs to still move into position like with Sweety... JMO

her hooha looks a little longer which is good





they are all good small changes





she won't keep you waiting too much longer... LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

I see some great progress BUT still think she has a bit of cooking to go 



 ..I know thats not what you want to hear and im no expert Im just comparing her to my own mare and of course theyr all very different 



 shes looking fab though and very happy and content when I watch her on cam


----------



## AnnaC

Obvious changes, but a little while to go yet in my opinion - her udder needs to get to approx twice the size before I would say that she could foal at anytime and fill the ret of her udder as she foaled.

Sorry, not explaining it very well! Try again.......with the udder she has now, she is not far enough advanced to get a full milk supply as she foals. Once her udder gets at least twice as full as it is now, then she could foal and produce a full udder/milk as she foals.

If she is going to get a full tight bag before she foals then I would say she has at least another two to three weeks to go yet judging on her progress in your pictures (very useful - thanks!).

I wouldn't be bothering with any milk samples at this stage (we never milk or test our mares coz I dont like to keep 'breaking' the seals on the teats that are formed naturally to prevent milk leakage).......so keep hubby away from the milk bar or there will be nothing left for the foal. LOL!!

Just relax - Stormy is progressing just fine IMO and looking good for a perfectly cooked baby in a couple of weeks or so.





She's happily doing the 'munching' thing at the moment!


----------



## Eagle

I agree Anna. She is making progress so not long to go now.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

thank you for your opinions! glad they were honest, but i hope thet are wrong





Anyways, I felt her udder this morning, and for the first time it felt tight, but when I "look" at it it looks the same. Is that even possible? i will of course feel it again tonight before bed, but I thought that was odd. (need an icon for scratching head HERE)

if she does wait for another 2-3 weeks, i am ok with that as long as she and baby are healthy, but with each passing week i have more worries;

1.cold weather is approaching

2. worried about fescue, but she is progressing, so???????????


----------



## AnnaC

The feeling of the udder being a bit tight in the morning is the normal next step!





It will feel a bit softer in the evening when she comes in from her outside exercise, and from now on it will increase in size, but continue with the 'tight' and 'soft' for a while longer (this is what I was trying to describe elsewhere!) When her udder really does look full and feels 'tight' AFTER a day out in the field, THEN you are really getting close to foaling.





But if Stormy follows all these slow, steady, normal signs then it seems she might be one of a very few mares to have done so this year. LOL!!

Way to go Stormy - you are doing great girl!


----------



## cassie

I agree with Anna, Kara your doing a great job!! she is progressing so I don't think you need to worry about fescue





alot of mares have been going over this season,

Stormy is prob keeping up with the trend lol we will continue to watch her



your gorgeous little baby will be here before long


----------



## lucky lodge

hows stormy going today any change ... we need photo up date


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

lucky lodge said:


> hows stormy going today any change ... we need photo up date


Her udders feel a bit larger, but not completely tight, and not quite as tight as this morning. Her vulva looks even more enlarged to me from yesterday. I will try to get pics tommorrow evening if that's ok


----------



## cassie

LOL thats fine Kara



I always keep you guys waiting for pics lol

I find If I take pics in the morning her udder is bigger then in the arvo... might be an idea for you maybe? have a good night sleep!


----------



## cassie

all quiet on the Stormy front tonight


----------



## Lindi-loo

Im sure you'v no reasons to be worried..she looks great and baby will come all in good time 



 this waiting game certainly does send your brain into overdirve..oh yes


----------



## cassie

it sure does Lindi LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

Lindi-loo said:


> Im sure you'v no reasons to be worried..she looks great and baby will come all in good time
> 
> 
> 
> this waiting game certainly does send your brain into overdirve..oh yes






your not wrong driving me nuts


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> LOL thats fine Kara
> 
> 
> 
> I always keep you guys waiting for pics lol
> 
> I find If I take pics in the morning her udder is bigger then in the arvo... might be an idea for you maybe? have a good night sleep!


Ok, Cassie, per your request, here are some pics from this morning.


----------



## cassie

I think small changes, If I remember rightly lol

does she feel bigger to you this morning??


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> I think small changes, If I remember rightly lol
> 
> does she feel bigger to you this morning??


seems like her vulva is lengthening everyday now. Her udder isn't as full as this morninig, but bigger than before. (As Anna said would happen) Good thing, I dont want her to foal tonight because it is going to be a cold night.


----------



## cassie

well Stormy is standing quietly to the side of her stable... all is good, not looking like she wants to foal at all LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

Stormy looking very settled standing and snoozing


----------



## AnnaC

Yes, all quiet and peaceful with Stormy - but you really are going to have to give her a lecture on keeping her bedroom clean!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

AnnaC said:


> Yes, all quiet and peaceful with Stormy - but you really are going to have to give her a lecture on keeping her bedroom clean!


I know Anna, she must be talking with Suzie!



I think they do it just to spite us



. They know, well i'm not having a baby tonight, so lets make a big mess and lay in it so mommy has to spend more time out here with us cleaning it!

On another note, stormy has a clear discharge again from her vulva, not a big amount, but she has had it before. i dont know if she just had peed or not..??? But, her udder seems a little larger, but not full, and her vulva a little lenthened, and a little softer around the tailhead. So, looks like a waiting game still. Which isnt a bad thing, its cold again here tonight, should warm up again in the next day or two for a baby, though


----------



## AnnaC

Stormy is following another 'Suzie habit' ......... munching. LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC

Poor Stormy - she did not look too happy while lying down a while ago. I think her large tummy was getting in the way of a comfortable resting time!

A lot of mares do have a slight discharge in the run up to foaling Kara.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

AnnaC said:


> Poor Stormy - she did not look too happy while lying down a while ago. I think her large tummy was getting in the way of a comfortable resting time!
> 
> A lot of mares do have a slight discharge in the run up to foaling Kara.


Ok, that's good then! Yah!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

ok, belly shot from tonight....


Sorry its so dark, anyone have good news for me yet?


----------



## cassie

definite changes!! won't be long now Kara!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thank you for doing that Dianne! I guess I can see changes when they are side by side. Glad to hear she looks to be making progress. She is doing the same thing as some of these other mares, progresses alot, then stops for a day or two and it really throws you off, you know?



Then the worry sets in and all those crazy feelings



. Nice to see progress! Thanks again

PS. I sent a PM back to you Dianne.


----------



## AnnaC

Cam is down - hope it is just a technical fault?? Not the best time for Stormy to be 'unwatched'.


----------



## Eagle

I sent a message Anna


----------



## AnnaC

Cheers Renee - just a bit concerned about the timing for the cam to go down.


----------



## Eagle

I sent a message to both numbers but I still haven't heard back and cam is still down.


----------



## AnnaC

It's a little bit worrying especially as Stormy was showing quite a V in those last pictures. If cam is down does an alarm still go off if something is happening or does someone have to set it off? (not sure how marestare actually works!) I am suprised that no-one has been woken by your text messages - my mobile 'screams' at me if a text comes through (most annoying most of the time!) It is just gone 6am over there, so hope someone maybe around before too long


----------



## cassie

cam still down... maybe we should hit barn alarm?! she said she keeps it on! I will try!!!

WAKE UP KARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

still not awake.


----------



## AnnaC

This is not good - too long without being able to watch over Stormy - where is everyone?


----------



## Eagle

shall I call her?


----------



## AnnaC

YES YES!!


----------



## Eagle

Ok so I called and spoke to a very nice but very SLEEPY man, hubby I would imagine. he is going to check now.

CAM IS BACK


----------



## cassie

YAY!!! phew!!!! was really getting worried!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Thank goodness!! Thank you Renee.


----------



## Eagle

No worries, hubby went for a cigarette so I called without him hearing



or else it would have been


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I can picture you hiding in a broom cupboard whispering into your mobile phone .......hubby "what are you doing in there?"........Renee "just collecting the dustpan and brush darling".......hubby "Oh well done - the place needs a little tidying coz the family/in-laws are coming today"

Sorry - couldn't resist!!


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! I can picture you hiding in a broom cupboard whispering into your mobile phone .......hubby "what are you doing in there?"........Renee "just collecting the dustpan and brush darling".......hubby "Oh well done - the place needs a little tidying coz the family/in-laws are coming today"
> 
> Sorry - couldn't resist!!






Fantastic Anna but I will change a this part "Oh well done - the place needs a little tidying coz you are always on the computer"


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Ah yes, the familiar comment!


----------



## lucky lodge

hows stormy going,, any update photos of her udders for us.......please


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Firstly, I am so so so so so sorry about the cam being down for so long, and the bad timing of it. i am so glad she didnt foal, or i would be so upset.

Secondly, thank you all for the concern, and FINALLY getting us up!



We were not angry, and ao happy that you got through with the call!

So, the computer restarted itself, and therefore the barn alarm did not reopen. I checked on her about 3 (I usually set my alarm to go off to check in the middle of the night randomly) the cam was up and fine, so must have gone down after that. My phone for some reason was on silent (I will check the volume before bed next time) So, the call to hubby's phone worked!



Again, so sorry everyone, and Thank you all!





I will try for pics tonight


----------



## cassie

so glad everything is ok Kara!! so you did get our msgs?? wanna make sure we have the right number for next time





good work renee!! n Anna!! your the best!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> so glad everything is ok Kara!! so you did get our msgs?? wanna make sure we have the right number for next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good work renee!! n Anna!! your the best!!


I did get the texts, but not until I checked the phone after hubby got the call, because it was on silent. Checking tone volume now for tonight! I also found out why the computer was restarting so much. The AVG virus software was updating itself like twice a day , then needing to restart like every day! I changed it to manual updates, so hope that works! Sorry again all. I did get pics, going to post for you in a bit.


----------



## cassie

YAY!!!

isn't it annoying when it restarts itself!!! glad everything was ok! n you got our msgs so we know the no. works for foaling time!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok, So I need help here, I checked Stormy's vulva this morning, and I couldn't believe how stretched and elongated it was! Here is a pic from this morning
ok so , then I checked it this evening, and it looked even smaller than it had days ago!???






Here is a pic from this evening
do you want udder pics too? What does this mean do you think?


----------



## Wings

It's possible she may have tightened everything up when you checked. Some of them are shy that way!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wings said:


> It's possible she may have tightened everything up when you checked. Some of them are shy that way!


I guess it could have been, but she def didnt this morning! Gesh, she was ready I thought for sure! I was hoping to feel a huge udder this evening, but nope, still filling.


----------



## lucky lodge

Its does look different i dont no i new at this too ..sorry no help

udder pictures please


----------



## cassie

it also depends on how relaxed they are... if Suzie is scared or stressed by something. she tightens everything up...whereas if I have been scratching her of just been with her for a while she is really relxed behind,

def need to see some udder pics!!





everything looks all good


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

lucky lodge said:


> Its does look different i dont no i new at this too ..sorry no help
> 
> udder pictures please


Sure thing! she's not as big in the udder department as Suzie and Sweety, but she's working on it!

Udder pics from this evening



Sorry, they arent the greatest pics


----------



## lucky lodge

Has stormy had foals before she looks like she got a bit more filling to do yet


----------



## Eagle

I am wondering if she is going to foal and then fill? Her nipples are straight already!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

here is her udder from 4 days ago, Sept 14th.




lucky lodge said:


> Has stormy had foals before she looks like she got a bit more filling to do yet


She has had 2 foals before, but this will be her first with me.



Eagle said:


> I am wondering if she is going to foal and then fill? Her nipples are straight already!


I hope so, we are ready!!!!


----------



## cassie

thats true Renee... she might do that!!



how is her tummy looking Kara??


----------



## cassie

Stormy standing nice n quiet in her stable...

another quiet night for our lovely girl!


----------



## cassie

Stormy was doing quite a bit of yawning just then!!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Silly Stormy, I will try to get a picture of her belly this evening.


----------



## cassie

how is she looking for you today Kara?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Sorry I didnt get pics today, it has been raining all day, and now Stormy is a mud ball!!! I tried to brush her off a little, but she is still wet. So, she is doing the same as Suzie, her udder feels smaller tonight, so ???? Hopefully she foals by the end of Sept.


----------



## cassie

thats ok Kara



rain must be a relief from the hot weather hey?

hope she has a fun day in the rain!! I know suzie loves to stand out in the rain!!! lol


----------



## TRUE PICK

I have not watched for a few days, but it appears that stormy, looking from the top angle on marestare, is more narrow. Has her baby dropped? I would like to see a side shot.


----------



## lucky lodge

yer we need more photos.....please


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

lucky lodge said:


> yer we need more photos.....please


ok, here are the best I can get. Did ya'll see me drop my cellphone in Stormy's poo! YUCK. Then it restarted, so I tried with my old phone, and so I will post the best pics I got from this morning. I think there are some decent ones, but she is still all muddy, and it is raining here again today. i tried to brush some off, so sorry about the dirtyness! I sometimes think, Stormy has part pig in her.





Belly shot from this morning


her udder was smaller than 2 days ago, but bigger than yesterday. Her vulva seemed elongated again, and a little puffy


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Looking close!!!


I am glad to hear you say that, because i thought she looked a little smaller.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> September 13th vs. September 17th!
> 
> /monthly_09_2011/post-43955-0-20450000-1315968272_thumb.jpg/monthly_09_2011/post-43955-0-28776300-1316309287_thumb.jpg
> 
> vs. today
> 
> /monthly_09_2011/post-43955-0-25548300-1316528256_thumb.jpg
> 
> To me, it looks like she's dropped even further. Maybe it's just me -- but I think she's showing further progression and baby is 'going down' !


I hope you are right, when they are posted all next to each other it is a little easier to see a difference, thanks!


----------



## cassie

definite changes Kara!!! won't be long now! she may foal without an udder yet!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok, here is my concern after checking on Stormy tonight. i have attached a picture. There is something that looks like blood around her vulva area. Havent seen this before, and I am a little concerned about it. Here is a pic


Oh and here are Stormys uneven "boobies" Cassie



. These are from tonight, a little muddy still from these rainy days.


----------



## cassie

hmmm, from the pic it looks like she has been butt rubbing n has scracthed herself till she bleeds... but WDIK, best to get Diane to check it out



Diane?! stop playing with Volt for 2 seconds we want your opinion PLEASE!!! lol

udder maybe a little bit bigger again YAY!


----------



## lucky lodge

Its not the mucus plug maybe...but iam like you cassie WDIK LOL


----------



## cassie

could be the mucous plug... very curious!


----------



## cassie

how is your girl tonight kara?!

is she still red behind??


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> how is your girl tonight kara?!
> 
> is she still red behind??


Ok, I wanted to post pics (again) Sorry, these are from tonight. I wanted people to see how long they thought she had to go? this is driving me nuts!



Be honest


----------



## lucky lodge

she;s looking a bit bigger in the udders and she got a big belly

we all no how you feel its DRIVING US ALL NUTSSSSSSSSS


----------



## cassie

hmmm, she definitley hasdropped some more



I can't see much change in udder... can next time maybe you could try them a bit zoomed out? so we get a bigger picture?! I know its hard... I hated thinking I could see changes with Suzie then the camera couldn't capture it LOL (it was definitley the cameras fault!!! LOL)

she is progressing!!

I think she could still loosen some more behind too... BWDIK just my opinion LOL

definite progressthough! YAY


----------



## cassie

all quiet for miss Stormy again!! come on girl!! your mummy wants to see your baby!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

yer you tell them cassie we wont a foallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## cassie

haha yep we sure do!! we want three!! oh well actually 6 LOL your 3 Jenny, Kara 1, me 1 n Lea (rodies mini ranch) 1 LOL


----------



## Eagle

I think her tummy still need to drop and she doesn't have an udder yet either. Can you remind me if she was out with the stallion after her breeding date of 18th sept. Can you feel much foal movement?

Thanks Renee


----------



## AnnaC

I was going to say the same thing Renee - she is well dropped but her tum still needs to move forward some and down into its V shape - expect it will all happen as her udder increases.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Eagle said:


> I think her tummy still need to drop and she doesn't have an udder yet either. Can you remind me if she was out with the stallion after her breeding date of 18th sept. Can you feel much foal movement?
> 
> Thanks Renee


She was in the pasture with our stallion, yes. So, hoping she just didnt take on Sept18th last year, and took the next date (otherwise, I really have to be concerned again about fescue)





I have not really been able to feel much fetal movement for awhile. I have a hard time distinguishing between fetal movement and Stormy belly movements. I think I felt it kick about a week ago, but since it is hard for me to feel I dont always feel. I can try again this evening when I feed her dinner...


----------



## Eagle

Until when was she in with the stallion?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Eagle said:


> Until when was she in with the stallion?


I believe, if I remember correctly, until the beginning of November








Do you guys think she isn't preggers?


----------



## Eagle

OH good lord NO, Of course she is preggy, I am just trying to figure out when she might have it. If she was with the stallion until November she could very well be due the end Sept/ beg of Oct which is about what I would think looking at her tummy and udder, so don't worry


----------



## TRUE PICK

she is preggo. no way could that belly be that low and her not be. I think she looks lower than mine did when she foaled last week. Although I think her bag needs to fill out a bit more before THE BIG DAY. Don't worry, I was also concerned about no movement. But Annie was in there all right!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

ok, thank you guys! Feel better. I am ok to wait for her baby, as long as everything is ok with both of them. my anniversary was today, was hoping she might have popped a baby out for it, but guess not. My son's bday is the 25th, maybe then?

Not too many changes in her this evening.


----------



## cassie

she will give you that gorgeous baby when she is fully cooked!!


----------



## Eagle

Happy Anniversary


----------



## cassie

oh yes Happy Anniversary~!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Happy Anniversary 



 Just like to add I remember getting very worried the last week or so before my foal was born as I hadnt seen any movements..she looks very pregnant to me 



 and Im sure youv nothing to worry about


----------



## lucky lodge

I think me and cassie no what your going throw...she is deffently pregnant trust me ive had my daughts to with saffire and dusty....

i reackon she may have about 4 weeks to go


----------



## MeganH

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Lindi-loo

all looking quiet in Stromy's stable I guess shes out enjoying the fresh air


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thank you all for the anniversary wishes! Supposed to be going out tonight (without the kids) YEAH!





This is our 4 year anniversary.

Yep Stormy is out, but its all rainy and yucky here. I will probably put her back in her stall before I leave this evening.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww 4 years 



 still so new..Im at 28 years now 



 have a lovely time together


----------



## moonwray

Congrats!! Happy Anniversary and have a great night out!


----------



## TRUE PICK

Happy Anniversary! mmmmm, Tuscan Table? My favorite


----------



## AnnaC

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY KARA - hope you have a great evening.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

TRUE PICK said:


> Happy Anniversary! mmmmm, Tuscan Table? My favorite



Dont know????? We'll see I guess.



Lindi-loo said:


> Aww 4 years
> 
> 
> 
> still so new..Im at 28 years now
> 
> 
> 
> have a lovely time together



Thank you! I guess I am the "craddle robbing" type. Hubby is almost 8 years youner than me.





getting ready to put stormy in for the night before leaving. Babysitter was sick



, but think hubby found a backup


----------



## AnnaC

Have a great evening.


----------



## Wings

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Eagle

I hope you had a wonderful evening



I also hope the kids have a lay in this morning


----------



## jessj

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Dont know????? We'll see I guess.
> 
> Thank you! I guess I am the "craddle robbing" type. Hubby is almost 8 years youner than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready to put stormy in for the night before leaving. Babysitter was sick
> 
> 
> 
> , but think hubby found a backup


I hope you had a nice dinner! I'm a craddle robber too...hubby is 4 yrs younger! The first time my dad met him he called me a cougar....i didnt think my dad knew what a cougar was! LOL


----------



## MeganH

jessj said:


> I hope you had a nice dinner! I'm a craddle robber too...hubby is 4 yrs younger! The first time my dad met him he called me a cougar....i didnt think my dad knew what a cougar was! LOL


They called me a 'cradle robber' too.. but my hubby is only 2 years younger.

Hope you had a nice dinner!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wow lots of us! Lol. I am 31 this year, hubby is 23. His first marriage. My second. My first husband was not neccesarily the nicest of people. But I won't get into that, but he needed help, he com. Suicide about 3 years ago (after we were already divorced). My 6 yr old daughter is actually from my first marriage. But since then my current (nice) hubby has legally adopted her and we have son that will be 2 tommorrow.


----------



## Eagle

WOW poor you, that must have been rough,




I am glad you have found a nice guy to take care of you and your daughter.

Hugs Renee


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thanks all! Stormy seems softer around the tail and in the rear. Other than that, not much change


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She's resting now, night night all!


----------



## cassie

glad you have found such a nice man, to look after you n your daughter!!!

happy birthday to your son!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Me too Cassie!  thank you! My son is 2 today! Where does the time go?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Stormy is in, she is softer in the rear, udders about the same


----------



## AnnaC

I'm a bit in a muddle regarding time zones, nights and days, but just wanted to wish your little boy a HAPPY BIRTHDAY - hope he had/has and enjoyable day (if he's anything like my g/son, now 3, he will love all the paper and packing as much as the presents inside!!).


----------



## Eagle

Yes



sorry if I am late and I hope he had a great day


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

He did, thank you all! He enjoyed opening gifts, and playing with new toys.


----------



## TRUE PICK

Good morning little britches. May I ask what you feed? and if its Puriuna, where do you get it. I started feeding the Purina mini horse and pony and I love it! but now it seems I may not be able to get it in Chilli w/out special order. If you don't use it, could you please tell me who in CiRcleville carries Purina, and I will see if they keep it in stock. Thanks


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Hi we get a 12% horse feed from a feed store in south bloomfield. We have used the dumor horse feeds, havent tried the purina mini horse feed, but have heard its great. I believe pbs animal health on 23 on the south end of circleville sells it. Is TSC not carrying it anymore?

Stormy is all tucked in for bed tonight


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Stormy is all tucked in for the night, softer in the rear yet again


----------



## Wings

How's her udder looking? Maybe I can take over from cassie and demand pics while she is gone


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Haha, I will try to upload in a bit

But I think close to the same


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wings said:


> How's her udder looking? Maybe I can take over from cassie and demand pics while she is gone



Here are udder shots tonight



i still dont see a while lot of difference in her udder, but she is softer in the rear yet again.


----------



## AnnaC

No, not a lot of udder change, but then she could alter quickly, you just never know!

But looking at the pics, she has a while to go yet. Never mind, she is obviously feeling fine and will let us see her baby when she is happy that the cooking process is over.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

So you guys do think shes preggos?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok will try this evening. Does it look to you like she has an udder at all? I thought she did and it was getting bigger, but now I am second guessing myself. Ugh! I always do this to myself


----------



## Eagle

Bree can you post a few pics of her a few weeks ago with some recent pics, this helps to see the progress. You said she was with the stallion until November right? so this could mean an October baby, 1 week to go and it is October so don't worry.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, give us a few side-shots that are current, and we'll take a better guess!


ok, here is a belly shot (at ground level) from this evening.


Here is one from 9/24


one from 9/20


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Eagle said:


> Bree can you post a few pics of her a few weeks ago with some recent pics, this helps to see the progress. You said she was with the stallion until November right? so this could mean an October baby, 1 week to go and it is October so don't worry.


Ok, posted pics of her belly. she was in with the Stallion till novemeber, cant remember if it was beginning or mid Nov.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Here is a pictrure from the end of August


I swear I thought I felt fetal movement the other day, but I just keep questioning myself


----------



## Eagle

O.K Bree so I am going to get very difficult now



Can you get her head up and standing square and then take a photo. This will make it much easier to understand, also try taking some from the other side too so we can see her neck.

Here is a good example of a mare due to drop, she foaled about a week later:


----------



## lucky lodge

YEP she looks pregos to me


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok thanks guys, I will work on a pic later today


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I agree about stancing the picture. I also have very few doubts she's pregnant, and will probably deliver in October! But getting the picture squared up would certainly help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok, here are the pics, i hope they are good enough? What do you all think. It seems her udder is a bit fuller in the mornings as you said, then less in the evening. She is showing some signs, but I dont want to be "imagining" things, plus i am a person to worry at times unecessarily







These are both from this afternoon.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Eagle said:


> O.K Bree so I am going to get very difficult now
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get her head up and standing square and then take a photo. This will make it much easier to understand, also try taking some from the other side too so we can see her neck.
> 
> Here is a good example of a mare due to drop, she foaled about a week later:



Ok, posted pics of her belly from this afternoon above. Stormy is in for the night, udders seem about the same, still softer feeling in the rear. What are your guys' opinions about these pics?


----------



## lucky lodge

ok from those photos she looks about the same size as my dusty and saffire

and i have no idea when there due

i would think maybe a nother 8 weeks is she maiden

i no what your going thro is this your first foal

thay sure do no how to stress us out


----------



## Eagle

Sorry I didn't answer last night but what with Eagle not being well and I had one of the dogs operated on in the afternoon and he wasn't very well last night but all is fine this morning.

I am doubting too Diane, this is why I asked for better photos, Can you go and find the pics that were first put up and post them together for comparison? I have tried but I just can't do it, sorry.

What are you feeding her Bree and how much?

I am so sorry as I know you were really looking forward to a baby, lets hope I am VERY wrong.


----------



## Eagle

O.k so let me try.

First pic is 18th August and the second one is yesterday


----------



## AnnaC

Hummm.





Looking at the first pic (August), one could easily say that she could be in foal, but on closer inspection (and alongside the second pic) the first one now looks like an overweight mare - look at her quarters - with a 'saggy' tummy.

Looking at the pic from yesterday, I see a 'trim' mare with a 'suspicious' foal belly! This tummy looks 'tight' but filled. She's not a maiden is she? This looks more like a maiden tummy. BUT if we are saying that she could have been with the stallion until mid November and then you allow for her to be LATE foaling so she could have 6,7, even 8 weeks to go, then I would say she's pregnant.





Of course with my elderly brain and my hopes that Kara will get the foal she is so hoping for, I might be completely wrong! But let's think positive girls until there is good reason not to.





Sorry Kara, I cant remember how many chips you have, or if you have any boys around the place, but do you have any reason to think that Stormy might have been in season earlier this year?

Suggest you keep right away from her udder for at least 10 days (or more) - no peeping - and then get under there for a look. You might then see a change, but you are not going to see much happening yet if she is 6 weeks + away from foaling. So be a good Momma and keep away from that udder!


----------



## lucky lodge

have you got any front on photos


----------



## Nakita

A bit of heavy breathing & lying down, she's led right at the edge of the cam but i'm watching like a hawk!


----------



## Nakita

She's up again now & seems to be ok, will keep watching though


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ok we increased her feed about the time we started marestare thinking it was her last month of pregnancy. But that original side shot was well before any increase in feed. I don't know the exact last day she was in with the stallion. She was back in with the stallion in april this year (i am suspecting a little it could be this) we never saw any signs of her being in heat again after her sept bbreeding, which is why we thought she took then. I think I am going to try to get ahold of the vet, but the one here local is not very knowledgeable about minis, and if she its pregnant I don't want to do anything to harm her or baby.

What do you guys recommend? Ultrasound, palpation? Not sure what to request being that she could be almost to goal or could be half way through. Please any thoughts?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Eagle said:


> O.k so let me try.
> 
> First pic is 18th August and the second one is


she is not a maiden, this would be her 3rd, but my first


----------



## Nakita

If we weren't sure on ours we got them scanned, always gave a definate & can usually say how far into pregnancy they are


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Nakita said:


> If we weren't sure on ours we got them scanned, always gave a definate & can usually say how far into pregnancy they are


I am going to take her and another mare in to the vet next week. We were going to do it ommorrow, but hubby is STILL working on the trailer, so I had to cancel.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

It is so cold here! At this point I almost "hope" she waits till spring, cold, wet, and yucky here for the weekend.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Not too much to report here tonight


----------



## cassie

can't be too much longer now Kara!! how is she looking udder wise?? good idea with checking her out with the vets! hoping everything goes well fingers crossed for good news~!


----------



## Lindi-loo

shes proberbly just keeping you hanging on like all our girls 



 she looks very pregnant to me 



 good luck with the vet


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Hope so lindi! Not too many changes tonight again


----------



## Lindi-loo

try not to worry..Im sure the baby will come when its good n ready 



 easy to say that I know I worried for the last 3 months night and day..Im sat here at this very moment in time covering the greys that new baby brought along with it 



 ..animals n kids whod have them


----------



## Eagle




----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thanks lindi, I have an appt to take her and another mare to the vet tomorrow late morning. Fingers are crossed and praying!


----------



## Eagle

I will cross everything for you



I am sure all will be just fine


----------



## Lindi-loo

Me too ..Good Luck


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Her belly seemed a bit lower this evening....other than that, not many changes.


----------



## lucky lodge

she sure looks pregos to me hows her udders and belly looking

got any more photos............

How did you go at the vets


----------



## Wings

Fingers crossed for good news from the vet.


----------



## Eagle

Yes I still have everything crossed for good news


----------



## cassie

well I'm home!!! whats happening with your girl Kara?!! hope everything went well with the vets!!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

So glad you are back safely Cassie! Missed you.....Ok, I am on my way home from the vets with hubby, So I have good news and bad news..........good news - Stormy IS pregnant



bad news she didn't take last year



so no baby until spring all, sorry but kinda glad, its getting way too cold here.


----------



## Eagle

Spring foals are so much easier and you will have all summer to play with your new baby. Hugs renee


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I agree I am happy with the results.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Kara, you must feel a little disappointed, but at least she is in foal and a Spring foal will be much easier for both you and her to look after. Did the vet say how far gone she is/when you might expect her to foal?

Sending hugs.


----------



## cassie

So glad she is in foal Kara!!! n glad she won't be foaling in the middle of winter!!!

I'm guessing you won't keep the camera on until she is close?? do let us know and we will watch her!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

The vet said maybe april or may. I will probably leave her camera on till mid oct, to finish my marestare fee. I plan on having her back on closer to then. In the meantime I will have to get my foal watching from suzie amd derby and the girls.


----------



## cassie

fair enough




we will be watching when you put her on again!!

I can't believe they moved your thread aswell!!


----------



## lucky lodge

at least you no she;s prego i new she was,whats going on with them moving your thread to

dont u think thay shouild tell us why


----------



## AnnaC

Not you too Kara!! Guess we should start to say 'Welcome to the Back Porch' as all the mares arrive.

I actually feel a bit sorry for the regular Back Porch posters as I'm sure they dont agree with pregnant mares/marestare topics being on their forum - my apologies to them, but it is not our fault..........or is it?????


----------



## cassie

I hope it isn't Anna... I will find out tonight hopefully...


----------



## Eagle

I wonder if someone has complained about us chatting???? If so I would like to know who?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I dont know why we have all been moved, at least I can start a new thread for Stormy in Spring. It seems most the thread is about their foaling, so I dont know why unless it's because they have been active for so long???? I plan to put Stormy back up on Marestare and continue a NEW thread for Stormy come time it gets closer. At least I have a TON of pics to compare!!!



Thank you all for being so helpful and kind. I plan to keep watching the other girls so I can get my "fix" for the year, as I dont



. So will need to see some foals VERY soon!

Oh, the other mare is not pregnant, which I kind of suspected, but I didnt want Stormy to travel alone, and I fiured while I was up there so I didnt do the same thing, but without a baby at all!


----------



## Eagle

Well it has been lots of fun just a bit early





Many of us have foals due in the spring so Stormy will have plenty of company and we can enjoy the approach together.


----------



## MeganH

Wow- there will be lots of mares to watch come spring time! Hope not too many



My girl is due in April so she will be on the spring foaling list and on Marestare in March



Can't wait!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Spring will be busy for sure. My little mare is due May 28th???/ Going to put her on Marestare in April Will be watching for your also



. Love the babies.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yep, I plan on putting her up in April or so, will watch her udder and belly to make sure when the time is right. I should know what to look for now, huh?


----------



## Wings

I'm going to have fun watching all these mares later on!


----------



## lucky lodge

OH goodie at least when sweety and suzies foals are born we will have some more to watch and chat about

yay



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Lindi-loo

Just been catching up..im sure your a lil dissapointed but 



 :yeah yay you got it all to look forward to again and in the very near future 



 :yeah Looking forward to it


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I was just thinking, and worrying (you know me). There were a few times Stormy had that discharge. I didn't think much of it when I thought she was 11 months pregnant, but since shes only 4-5 months, should I be concerned?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

It was about a month to month and a half ago, I posted a pic way back. Not bloody, just clear maybe slight pinkish. At the time we were thinking mucous plug, but hope not now!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I agree Diane!


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> We need to get Lea to move her thread here, too. I worry that no one is watching her mare enough. I know she has a little ways to go -- but that's what we're all good at!!!!






no worries for Firefly Diane I have her up every night all night, I am totally addicted to this girl. She reminds me of my Britt and she is so sweet. Have you seen her with Kitty Sue? She is so gentle.


----------



## Eagle

Yes i agree that she should be moved here as it is so much easier. Lea doesn't post much cos she works long hours. She gets up sooooooooooooooo early


----------



## a mini dream come true

I watch when I get home and figured Lea worked long hours or something because the cam doesn't come on for me til late and is again off pretty early in the morning most of the time. Was wondering if it was just my connection.


----------



## lucky lodge

what page are the last photos on

thanks


----------



## lucky lodge

has stormy foaled yet?????????????????????


----------



## Eagle

Yeah, how is stormy doing?


----------



## AnnaC

Oooo yes, an update would be great.....please.


----------



## MeganH

I don't think Stormy is due until the spring- but an update on her would be great!


----------

